# Most Famous Person You've met under strange circumstances



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

OK This is a true Story...The Plea to go south and Train/Golf thread reminded me of this...so I thought I would share....
About 12-15 years ago...My Husband and I took the Children to Destin, FL. for Spring Break. Since my Husband is a Golfing Focused Crazed Man...I knew enough to pack plenty of good reading for myself and games for the Kids. I knew I would be stuck at the Hotel/Pool because Hubby would be taking the Van and Golfing everyday...18-36 holes. Only If I got up early and dropped him off at the golf course of the day...did I have a chance at driving around and sight seeing with the kids...
About mid week...I got the Van...dropped offHubby and struck out for an adventure with the kids and arranged to pick up My Golfing Guy. It was 4 PM and I was an hour early...so I took the children in the lounge...we all had a coke and waited.....and naturally I had to take a visit to the Ladies Room.
Down the hall I stepped...quickly around the corner...and WHAM-M I ran into this nice Gray Haired Gentleman...(Who by the way was busy zipping up his pants with his head down) AH-H He said "Excuse ME".and I said..."Oh I'm so sorry"! All the time ...thinking..."Now where have I seen him before"? He looked so familiar????.
So I went back to our Table in the Lounge...and my Husband comes bouncing up..saying...."Hey...Guess Who's out golfing here"? "I shrugged"...and then Hubby proudly touts...ARNOLD PALMER!!!!.......
 OH..Yeah..I know...I stated... "I just ran into him". Hubby looked at me..and says.."DID You get his Autograph?".....(No...he was zipping up his pants...Did he wash his hands???) I thought????
No Honey..I really just ran into him...and I thought He looked Familiar...but I didn't think to get his autograph....
Now the lecture/razzing began...."Holy Cow...Now if that had been Secretariat or Lassie, You would have recognized them".....
OK...You got me...I could have spotted Secretariat or Lassie at 300 yards, But Arnold..Hum...Nope....
To this Day...My Husband won't let me live this down.......


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't really say I "met" this famous person, but I surely will remember the encounter! Years ago before we left on our sailing days, I was working as a "trail guide" for horse trips for tourists on Hilton Head. Our planned trail took us around a huge golf course where at a couple of places you had to cross the golf cart paths. I was riding a big TB mare, and was approaching one of the crossings. Usually, the golf carts just rolled on across. We came around the corner, and a damn cart stopped dead in the path. We were cantering, came around the corner, and had to slam on brakes. (with 20 horses behind me). We made it, stopped and I was ready to raise hell with the idiot for stopping when this incredibly tall guy stepped out of the cart to look at the horse! It was Michael Jordan!!!! He apologized to me for stopping, but he just wanted to see the horses. I sort of back shuffled and said I was sorry for interrupting his game, he got back in the cart and rolled on.


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

Back in the early eighties when I was in the Marine Corp. We where doing some mountain training in Northern California. One weekend the bussed the whole Battalion to Reno for a three day weekend. One night we got a shuttle to this very nice club outside of town. While inside this big man put his hand on my shoulder and asked if I would mind dancing with his wife. The big man was Leon Spinks who served in the Corp. His brother Michael was about to fight in Reno and Leon was there to support him. We talked for a while. He was a nice guy. And he didnt have his front teeth lol.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

My buddy was on a pay goose hunt and he finally lost it because the next blind to him was skybusting and calling terrible.He ran over there to curse them out....to find it was Clint Eastwood !!!!!!!!!!!! Yikes........make my day


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Michael Keaton-we talked about how to say "Demi", as his friend Demi says it differently. I say it the right way, as the french do
He is short!
Spike Lee, on a ferry to Martha's Vinyard. He is an interesting person to see, not what I expected. 
I got to say hi to Tiger when he dropped the ball in front of me at the Masters
And Jack N's sons are very nice looking, as was Tom Watson's Caddy.
One year a little lady from New York and I sat at Amen corner and looked for the best looking.
I worked in Vail Colorado in the 80's, so I got to see most of the Bruce Willis crowd then. Most were nice.
The Prince who was a skier.
George Clooney-he did a movie here, and is just as hot in person!!! And nice too.
You know, maybe I will start traveling again. I sort of miss my adventures!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Some time in the late '70s I was in Chicago on business. Eating dinner downtown at a nice place. I was with several other guys. The place was a little dark but enough light to see those seated around us. After we were seated and eating a couple was shown to their table directly across from where I was seated. I knew immediately it was Mohammed Ali. I acted cool, didn't do anything crazy but just mentioned it the guy seated next to me. When I did, Ali heard me & heard the other guy say "I'm not so sure it's him". Ali spoke up so that eveyone at our table could hear, "You don't recognize the most famous person in the world?" I responded "Hi champ" & he came back immediately saying "Who called me champ, I'm not the champ, I'm the chump". He had that serious look on his face, then laughed saying "I scared all you white boys didn't I?" This was within weeks after he had lost to Leon Spinks. Ali's wife seemed frustrated saying to us, she couldn't take him out anywhere that he didn't want attention. We said we'd respect there privacy & left them alone during dinner.

We finished about the time Ali & his wife did & then he came over and sat down at our table. He talked trash for about 15-20 mins when his wife put an end to it, saying she was going home the cab had arrived. He talked about black coffee being the best, a chocolate dip on an icecream cone being best, etc. He didn't want to talk about fighting or Spinks and every time one of us referred to him as the champ, he made that fake serious/mad look saying he was the chump not the champ. But he did say he wouldn't be the chump for long, he'd be the champ again......I did get his autograph. It read "good luck, white boy, Muhammed Ali"


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I'd tell a story about meeting someone famous,,, but no one would believe me... 

Angie


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

These may go back too far for some to recognize. When I was a kid, my parents were in Sicily where my father worked with Union Carbide. There were no english speaking schools and few in any other language so my sister and I ended up in Swiss boarding school in Geneva, Switz. I met a number of famous people, but the two strangest encounters were:

- I was 13. I came downstairs in the dorm where I lived and there was a tall, strange man wearing baggy flannel trousers with the fly unbuttoned (no zipper) and a wide rimmed beaver skin cap. He asked if Juan was there. It turned out he was the author and poet Robert Graves visiting his son.

- I was 14 and in the infirmary with chronic bronchitis. I woke up when an older German woman sat on the end of the bed and asked me how I was doing. We talked for a while. The woman was Marlene Dietrich who was visiting her grandson Peter who was also in the infirmary.

There were a number of similar encounters. My 7th grade crush was Yasmin Kahn, better known as the Princess Yasmin Aga Kahn, daughter of Rita Hayworth and the Aga Kahn. Rita came to school fairly often wearing a zoo's worth of fur and a mine's worth of diamonds. Yul Brynner came occasionally to visit his son Rocky. Charlie Chaplin never came to visit his son Michael (whom he had disowned). However, Michael had his own cachet since, in the movie Lawrence of Arabia, he played the kid who shoved the stick up the camel's rear end. It was all heady stuff for a young kid out of East Tennessee.

As an aside, Michael, better known as Michel Ray, went on to become one of the richest men in the world with a net worth in the billions.


----------



## SloppyMouth (Mar 25, 2005)

Charles Barkley and Marcus Allen in Portland, Ore., at the Rock Bottom Brewery. They had a table a few down from my buddies and I and we all left at the same time. Walked out together, shook hands BS'd as we walked down the street. I've met plenty of pro football players, but Barkley had to have the widest body I've ever seen. Simply huge.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Jeff-my dad worked for Monsanto, then Daniel Construction Company before they were bought. I went to school at a convent in Spain, then a grammar school in England. I wish I remembered more.

PS-how many puppies?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

THE GREATEST!!!
Back in college when my mom worked for Mariott Hotels she called and said to call my brother Phil and the two of us needed to meet her at the hotel. She said that she had 4 tickets to the fights and they had a "special guest" coming. Being a huge fight fan I got really excited about who we were going to see. Phil and I were sure it was going to be Sugar Ray Leonard.
We finally get to the hotel and make our way into the ballroom. And low and behold, we have front row seats. Phil and I both hated sitting in the middle of a row so we flipped to see who sat on the end. I won! A little later I had to visit the boys room and Phil stole my seat. I happened to return thru the wrong door and got stuck in the middle of the row and got pissed. Well, my mom laid down the law and told me to just sit down where I was. Not happy about it at all, I sat down. Just about that time the lights dimmed and music roared and the announcer came on the spot light föund it's way to a corner. The announcer asked the crowd to welcome "the greatest of all time Muhamed Ali"!!! I'm like holy moly!!! Before I knew it, he was headed my way. I'm thinking NO WAY! Yes way! He sat in the empty chair right next to me and held an ongoing conversation for 2 straight hours. Pretty Cool!

I also got to meet President George HW Bush along with Soviet Premier Mikhail Gorbechev at one of our high school baseball games when the two were in town for the dedication to Texas A & Ms George HW Bush Library. I was fortunate to get the opportunity to speak with Mr. Gorbachev for 10 or 15 minutes. He was hilarious! President Bush, not so much.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

D Osborn said:


> I went to school at a convent in Spain


Didn't help you much did it????? Bless your little heart.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Taught me to cuss in Spanishwhich appalled my oh so proper Mother. I am afraid I still appall her some. I grew up going to Bullfights, with a father who was a British Naval Sailor for a short time. 
Then I moved to SOuth Carolina. Hmmm.


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

Just two days ago I met Santa Claus. I was walking through the mall and I saw a crowd gathering. My curiosity got the best of me and I sprang from the bench to see what was the matter. And who did I see but jolly old St. Nick and a statue of a reindeer. My daughter and I ran over and she swiftly retrieved her Christmas list from her pocket. As she ran to Santa, a line formed....2 hrs later she was sitting on his knee getting a $25 photo taken. 
Ahhh.... memories.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Tom Landry and wife at Joe T's. Troy Akman at Rail head BBQ.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

In 2002 I did a ESPN fly fishing show were John Riggings was the host of the show...it was a fun week with one of my football heros.


----------



## RJG (Feb 18, 2005)

We used to summer vacation in the Sun Valley area where we could fish and our son could ride the bus to the ice skating rink (he was 14 at the time). One day we adults were talking about seeing Jamie Lee Curtis at a distance. 

Our son said, "Oh, I talk to her and her little girl all the time at the ice skating rink while we're waiting for it to open." 

"OMG," I squeal (always star struck), "you never told me that! What did she look like?"

Looking at me like I had two heads, he replied, "I dunno, like somebody's mother."


Other than that, I had my photo taken with Oliver North at a fund-raiser when he was campaigning for President.

Those are my claims to fame .


----------



## Scout (Dec 23, 2007)

I was in Neiman Marcus in Atlanta one year. I was in line checking out with some stuff when this woman cut in front of me. I told her, "I am in line." She turned around and it was Alanis Morissette (if you old farts know who that is!).

O, she also got in the back of the line after that.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

I used to run into Joe Paterno pretty frequently at Penn State. When a player on his team overslept practice or missed a meeting, he himself was always there to bang on the offender' s door......just thought I'd bring that up since the Rose Bowl is only 6 days away ! Go Penn State ! We Are !!!


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bubba - I was stealing beer out of the back of the truck and he was passed out next to the cooler. Man, I just love memories of 3rd grade.....

/Paul


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

When I was in the AF I was in Special Services. Besides playing on the base Basketball team, running the athletic supply as an individual we also had group duties. Did an Honor Guard for President Truman, though never got to meet him did see him closer than you would have a chance today. 

We had a USO event where Debbie Reynolds & Howard Keel performed along with others. This was back in the days when glamour queens left something to the imagination. I'm going to say, Debbie Reynolds was a real beauty. 

We also had televised boxing events with Olympic boxers (a big deal in those days, 1952), I think ABC. At one of those I met General Curtis Lemay, a really great officer & a credit to our country.

Lemay was a sports car fan, road racing, so we put on a road race on Offutt AFB on our runways. All the big name racers came, among them Briggs Cunningham who owned the company that owned Kleenex & Kotex, As Bob Hope said before he was taken off the air "Got them stopped up at both ends". They were fairly prudish in those days.

& we put on the World Wide Air Force Tournament, 8 AF teams from all over the globe. I got to meet Don Sunderlage (IL), Ernie Barrett (KState), Ladell Anderson (Utah State) & chauffeur them around Omaha & did the night spots with Sunderlage, a very smooth operator. 

The following year did the World Wide Services Tourney at Omaha University, renewed acquaintances with Sunderlage. Of the 48 players in that tourney 37 were playing NBA ball within 2 years, but the MVP honors went to a guy from Navy that had never played a high profile program nor made it to the NBA. 

The thing I remember is they were all gracious people, though in a couple of instances I was in awe of their accomplishments in life. Fortunately, I didn't have to carry on much of a conversation so was not embarassed by saying something less than brilliant.


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

I was just starting to teach one of my dogs tracking. It was just after a rain and the area (which was known as the polo field) was fairly mucky. My husband and I had been kidding about this big black limo that had driven by a couple of times. My husband started laying the track.

Just about that time, I looked up and saw the limo stopped near the end of the field and two absolutely gorgeous, tall, young men got out wearing running shorts. There was a short, older man between them, and they started jogging around the field. As they came close to where I was, I thought I recognized the old guy but couldn't put a name to him---of course, I was checking out his two running mates pretty closely. As he came up, I thought he was going to go across the track so I asked him if he would mind running behind me. 

He came up, gave an absolutely huge grin, put his hand on my shoulder and said, "You want me to run in the mud, do you?" The two young men were trying to push him on his way, obviously because a Golden Retriever with a harness on and a woman wearing boots and raingear was an extremely worrisome sight. It was former President Carter and they were Secret Service. I had forgotten he was going to be in town to give a talk. 

I had no idea the Secret Service had such delectable men in their employ. Carter, oh yes, Carter---he did have a beautiful smile. Afterwards when my husband asked me who I was talking to, he initially thought I was kidding.

Next time I will tell you about my encounter with Reagan (or semi-encounter) in the same field---with his three helicopters and the Marine Corp.

Glenda


----------



## idellalabs (Feb 24, 2004)

My sister-in -law was a kid performer in the late 50's. early 60's so she had some showbiz friends, Annette Funicello hosted her bridal shower but the strangest one for me was having Karen (youngest Mousketeer back in the day) telling me the first dirty joke I can remember ever hearing in the ladies room at the church. She was a bridesmaid in my brother's wedding and we were at the rehearsal. I was 11 and she was a worldly 20 something.
Carole


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I met a guy by the name of Ken Curtis sitting at a bar in Oklahoma City. He played Festus on Gunsmoke.

In the late 90's I met about every living player in the Watergate scandal. Although most of the time was spent attending their depositions, they were all interesting people. G. Gordon Liddy was especially entertaining.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

We were at the Indianapolis Airport to pick up my brother, when I noticed this big black man standing off the side, waiting to pick up his baggage. Upon a closer look, it was Ohio State's Bball Center Greg Oden! 

Should have at least gotten his autograph or said hi, but decided to stay cool and leave him in peace 

Enjoying the topic.........


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Back in the dark ages when I was in college, I worked as a waitress in a little downtown cafe in a town of 4500 people. I'd been working there since high school, and it was the kind of place that had mostly the "regulars" for breakfast and lunch...pretty much the same folks every day, and everybody knew everybody else. Our small town is also the county seat, and at the time, the courthouse was on the next block up from the cafe. 

It was lunchtime and very busy...and the door opened and a group of six guys in suits and ties came in and sat down at a table in my section. One of those six was Senator Proxmire. As I passed their table, I gave them menus and water and told them I'd be back in a couple of minutes to take their order. 

Senator Proxmire said "We're in a hurry" and I said "I'll be with you in just a minute", to which he replied "We need to order NOW!" Keep in mind that the rest of the group was still taking off their overcoats and getting settled...it wasn't as if I'd left them waiting. I told him I had two other tables to get orders from and I'd be right back. He gave me an irritated look and said "Do you know who I AM???" Of course I did. And as far as I was concerned, he was another customer, just like everybody else. I said "Of course I know who you are, Senator." He said "Well, then I expect service RIGHT NOW!" 

At which point I turned around and announced in a very loud voice to the entire dining room "I'd like you all to know that we have Senator Proxmire dining with us today, and he expects to be waited on ahead of all of the rest of you. Is that all right?" 

The good Senator turned bright red, shut up and sat down, and waited his turn, while all my regulars chuckled. He was very polite from then on, and left me a very nice tip. ;-)


----------



## Markjens (Nov 20, 2005)

Sat on a plane next to Ben Stine. He was busy talking to the college girls in the next row so we didn't have much of a conversation.

Played golf with Tom Lehman, not that unusual since I live where he started playing golf in Alexandria MN.

Last week I saw UFC champion Brock Lesnar....he was at his daughters christmas program. It was cute to see how into it he was.

I'm proud to say Jimmy Jenson is my dad "YIMMY Yenson the Singing Swede" .....a lot of you may not know him but he's kinda famous in MN. Sings Scandinavian songs i.e. Walking in my vinter undervear.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Angie B said:


> I'd tell a story about meeting someone famous,,, but no one would believe me...
> 
> Angie


If it has some thing to do with a tour bus and a rock band i would believe it. 

I have have met quit a few Rock stars and groupies my self 
David Bowie
Peter Framton 
David Gilmore
many metal and punk bands of the 80s and 90s 
and last but not least the skipper from Giligans Island
oh and i saw Garth Brooks scarfing down a burito at a fast food joint a while back, he lives in Owasso my new home town.


----------



## JDogger (Feb 2, 2003)

Growing up as a 'State Department brat', in the sixties and seventies at various duty stations, I stood in reception lines, and shook the hands of various and sundry "luminaries".
However, I most remember being seated next to Vincent Price at a mexican restaurant, in Old Town Albuquerque, years ago, and closing the place down, with some shots of tequila, and some very garbled stories.

JD


----------



## Certainty (Apr 17, 2008)

Back in the early 80s I was newly divorced and unattached. A friend called and asked me to meet her in our favorite bar. She had someone she wanted me to meet. I arrived and found my friend in a booth with a middle aged man who looked very familiar, but I couldn't place him.
When she introduced him as Al Lewis, I nearly flipped! Anyone around Cincinnati who was a child in the late 50s would recognize Uncle Al and his wife, Captain Wendy of the Uncle Al Show. They were on TV with that show for quite a while, but they retired to my little town in Central Ohio.
Fast forward to 2004. I joined our local Art Guild, and guess who is a member? Not Al, but Wanda, aka Captain Wendy. She is a talented artist and a fine story teller. She has kept us amused with many stories of early television.


----------



## Cresthill (Apr 19, 2005)

Just this summer I got an email from a woman who was looking for a puppy as a birthday present for her son. She said she was the wife of a retired professional hockey player and signed her name Kimberly Clark-Messier. Not being a huge hockey fan I didn?t recognize the name as I would a baseball or football player. My boyfriend on the other hand is a HUGE sports fan and immediately knew that Kim was the wife of Mark Messier. 

The coolest part was when they came out to the kennel to pick out and take home their puppy. Not only did I get to meet Mark, but also had the privilege of meeting his mother and father as well as his wife and two kids. I was really impressed with how normal and down to earth they all were. 

Wendy Bonello
Cresthill Kennels
________
Automobile Craiova


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

I was sent to Lackland AFB for basic training and was selected as one of the squad leaders. One of the other squad leaders was a fellow from Tampa, FL named Ferdie Pacheco who was promoted to A/2C upon finishing basic because he had a degree in Pharmacy and a second degree in English. The Air Force put him through Med School if he agreed to be a Air Force Doctor for a specified time afterward. He was better known later on as Mohamed Ali's fight doctor and then as only "The Fight Doctor" on TV. Never heard from him after I left basic.

Cleo and I were invited to dinner in Covington , GA by Tom and Beth Rentz before an "introduction to NAHRA" gathering at his home. Also in attendance were Richard Wolters and Joe Riser (His picture is on the dust cover of James Lamb Free's book TRAINING YOUR RETRIEVER) The debate was a bit heated between the two of them, but Richard remained a perfect gentleman all evening. Mr. Riser was against the upstart hunting retriever movement that was just emerging. I walked to Mr. Risers with Mr. Wolters and overheard the invitation for Mr. Riser to attend the demo the next day and his reply was "why should I". Richard said there will be probably be 200 people here tomorrow and I'll bet most won't know who you are, but I'll bet every one will know who I am. Joe didn't come, but Richard was right. By the way, Beth had prepared Teal they shot at Club De Patos in Mexico, Tom owned 85% of the duck club. How time flies! Bill
________
Laxcc.org


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Brodrick Crawford and Jackie Gleason at the Brown Derby (bar) in LA. Jimmy Demeritt on the practice range at Bermuda Dunes CC in Palm Springs. 
Crawford and Gleason were having a drink at about 10 in the morning but so was I so we had an interesting conversation, I think.
Demeritt helped me straighten out an errant driver. I had no clue who the guy was untill the Pro told me.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

When my husband was a baby, his mom took him and his sister and brother (older) to see John Wayne when he was shooting the film 'The Cowboys' in SW Colorado...Jeff's sister and brother both got to sit on John's lap and meet him...Jeff was too little, according to his mom, to 'meet' The Duke. LOL

I went to the same church that Sarah Palin does (yes the one that was burnt recently  ), and her kids went to the same high school that my daughter and son did. I also graduated from the same high school - 6 yrs (I think) after she did..LOL... 

Juli


----------



## sprintwrench75 (Sep 12, 2008)

My best friend is Vern Troyers (Minnie Me) brother in law. You cant believe how small he really is. And funny as heck.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

well...kinda sorta famous....in a related sort of way...
Evil Knevil's (sp) nephew worked for my husband...We had the pleasure of staying at his parents (Evil Knevil's brother) house for a couple of days when we went to the Seattle area for a visit...Wonderfully nice people.

Juli


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

In 1986 I got a yellow puppy from a litter raised by some friends. The day to pick up puppies arrived and there to pick a yellow female was Frank Viola of the Minnesota Twins. ZI asked him he was getting contract renewed He answered he didn't think so. But the twins renewed his contract and he went on to become the MVP of the 1987 World Champion Minnesota Twins.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm... "famous" folks? I grew up across the street from Norm Evans (went to the Superbowl with the Miami Dolphins and played for the Seattle Seahawks) and took care of his dogs (2 boxers- Benny and Dempsy) as a kid. Also had a few other pro ball-players (football/baseball) who lived next door...and took care of Ken Griffey, Jr's rottie "Akiba" as a teenager working in a local vet hospital. I was engaged to the grandson of the "inventor" of the Boeing 747 for 4 years while in college, and have taken care of the pets of Jennifer Beals (Flashdance), Linda Hunt (Kindergarten Cop, etc.), and a few other "Hollywood Stars" types after graduating from vet school and moving to southern California....


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I used to be a captain at Morton's Steakhouse in Las Vegas so seeing celebrities was a nightly occurrence, but we were never allowed to divulge who had dinner at the restaurant without being subject to termination, but since i no longer work there i can now divulge who I have personally waited on

Top 5

1. President George Bush # 41
2. Bill Gates- Microsoft
3. Steve Ballmer- Microsoft
4. Tom Selleck
5. George Strait

the most fun person was without a doubt Larry Gatlin, just a good ole boy from Texas, when he found out I was from Austin he gave me his home phone number and invited me to play golf with him at Barton Creek CC

the best looking celebrity I have waited on was Tiffani Amber Thiessen who actually sent me a signed personal picture with a thank you note but it was destroyed by a jealous ex girlfriend


----------



## Jill Simmons (Oct 2, 2008)

Orlando Bloom, the actor, airing dogs at a hotel in Lexington, KY. His dog played with our goldens for half an hour- it was very surreal as Lord of The Rings was just out. Jack Welch from General Electric was the step father of a student and a nice,suportive parent to deal with,Joe Leiberman lived on my street in New Haven CT; John Irving and Tim O'Brien the writers; Sugar Ray Leonard the boxer accidently gave me a bloody nose when I was a little kid by bumping me with his elbow on an airplane,William Hurt the actor at a party. . . Judy Collins . . .


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Years ago, I met and dated a girl ( Dee Dee) at a sports bar watching football. It turned out she was the nurse on the set of Stryker in which Bert Reynolds starred. I got to meet Burt & Lonie, in fact Dee Dee and I had supper with Bert & Lonie at his theater in Jupiter and then watched A Death of a Salesman with them from Bert's private box. 

I also got to go in his famous tree house on his ranch and his pilot gave me a ride in Bert's helicopter. 

Not to mention all the actors I met on set and was even on a closed set when they blew up an airplane.


Also when I was 14 my cousin and I went to a baseball clinic at county stadium in Milwaukee. After it was over, we were walking to a bus stop when we bumped into Warren Spahn. He offered and gave us a ride to the bus stop. I thought that was really cool.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

I went fishing with Jose Wejebe from the ESPN show Spanish Fly while in Key West years ago. 

Vikki


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Back in 1985 I had moved from the East Coast to Colorado after finishing Grad School. The times were tough back then and jobs were scarce, so I ended up working as a waitress in Snowmass, CO. I worked the breakfast/lunch shift so tips were slim and customers were generally grumpy.

I remember the day the space shuttle exploded upon take off and the grief all of us felt.

During that time, I met some interesting folks, though "met" consisted of introducing myself -"Good morning, my name is ***** and I will be taking care of your breakfast this morning" then taking their orders. 

I waited on Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell on a regular basis. Mr. Russell was always a gracious customer.

Arnold Schwarzenegger seemed to be very concerned about his health but was also very kind.

Robin Williams had me almost ROTFLMAO and almost led me to spill coffee in his lap. He is onstage even when relaxing.

Johnny Carson was one of the most kind people I have ever met. His career made him an insightful intervewer and he also was "on stage" but in a quiet way. He got more personal information out of me in a few short minutes than some could have done in a lifetime. I felt that he cared.

Christopher Reeves was also very gracious. I was devastated to learn of his accident, as I also competed with horses jumping fences. This was a man from we can all learn about how to live life to the fullest.

These are just some of whom I "met" during those months. For those of you who go to a restaurant, especially in the Aspen area, you may be getting service from those who have gone to Ivy League schools and graduated with advanced degrees. 

Making my living by waiting tables is not something I would ever change. 

Moira


----------



## BetsyBernock (Jul 29, 2004)

This is a fun thread to read! 

Let's see...growing up and spending most of my time at dog shows, I knew local Detroit TV personalities John Kelley and Marilyn Turner...they bought Briards from friends of ours and they came to the shows regularly to watch their dogs.

In my earlier working career, I spent 10 years at FTD. My most fun job was working on the annual convention and some of the other member tours. I got to meet Merlin Olsen (who was the FTD spokesman at that time); and Smokey Robinson and Marie Osmond who we brought in to entertain at the conventions. I also met Rodney Dangerfield at a hotel in LA where he was pitching his wife's floral business to the FTD execs...

I shared a plane trip with Weird Al between LA and Detroit.

I met Gregory Hines, who was my childhood / young adult Broadway idol; I wanted to tap dance on Broadway with him.

Gwen Verdon (does anyone remember that name?) - I took dance classes from her at a convention as a child.

Eartha Kitt - I was cast to dance in her Detroit stage show over 20 years ago.

I met Scotty Hamilton and Kristi Yamaguchi in the early 80s at an afterglow party following their "Stars on Ice" tour.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Early 90's I managed a night club in Roswell in Atlanta. There's a whole 'nother story about how I wound up as manager. Anyway there were two of us who ran the place. I was 28 the other guy was in his 50's, we called him Rolls. We had dinner and live jazz. One night Kenny Loggins showed up and sat in with the band. But the best story is this: Rolls comes over and says "There's a guy up there who won't take his hat off". We had a dress code, it was a nice place...no hats, no jeans, no t-shirts,tennis shoes, etc. So I look and the guy Rolls is busting on is Andre Agassi and who is that with him? Brooke Shields. I would rescue Rolls now, but in those days... Well I just got some popcorn and watched Rolls toss them out of there. Agassi was loosing his hair and didn't want to take off his hat. They never told Rolls who they were, they just let him toss them. About 30 minutes later one of the waitresses told him what he'd done. I guess you had to be there.

In the airport in Sydney Australia 1998, my daughter was an infant. This lady comes up and asks if she could hold her. It was Lauren Hutton. She was very nice. She was there making a movie or something. I have a picture somewhere of her holding Hannah.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Mrs Gooser called me one afteroon, and told me I had to get my behind down to her Hairdresser, because She made an appointment for me to get my hair cut.

I grumbled about it over the pone, but She insisted!
When I got there, the owner Dee, closed and locked the door behind me and She started to cut my hair while Mrs Gooser supervised,

After a few minutes passed, a car pulled up out front, and a guy came to the door and knocked.

I was facing awat from the door, but after a few greetings, Dee spun me around and announced, John,, I would like you to meet the Gooser!!

I was JOHN ELWAY!!!!

He was a gonna get his hair cut that afternoon also, and Mrs Gooser and Dee arrainged so I was Dee's last appointment of the day!

He sat in the chair next to me and waited for Dee to finish my cut.

We got to talk to him for better than a half hour!
Really nice guy!

Gooser


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

I live in a picture postcard little Vermont town favored by some of the rich and famous as they experience their "gentleman farmer" phase. Before he died, I used to occasionally eat lunch with Charles Bronson (grilled cheese w/tomato). Recently, it's been breakfast with Joe Perry of Aerosmith and, once in a while, Richard Gere. Martha Stewart was a regular at the General Store before she got divorced and we'd see Michael J. Fox from time to time. I still train on the Bronson property and had an open invitation from Joe to use his.


----------



## TXduckdog (Oct 17, 2007)

Growing up in central Nebraska....the little town we lived near had a nice cafe and hunters would gather there to look for landowners/guides.

I would go down with my dad and as I got into high school, I would go by myself. One morning, a barrel chested guy with a heavy Texas drawl came up to me and asked if I knew of any good places to hunt. I spent the rest of the day with him taking him to my favorite spots....at the end of the day...he handed me $100 and asked for my phone number, saying he wanted to come back...it was AJ Foyt. Over the next few years, I got phone calls and hunts from AJ, Mario Andretti, both Unser brothers and Rick Mears and others. They all were referred by AJ. Even got tickets to the Indy Time trials one year from AJ.....in the pits!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

I was having dinner with friends in Mpls, and the Chicago Bears team was at the restaurant. Walter Payton Sweetness and the Frig stopped at our table and visited for a few moments--so nice. The Frig was HUGE and Sweetness was so small standing beside him. 

We saw Ditka and most of the team at other tables and in a private glassed dining room.


----------



## sometimes a great notion (Apr 14, 2005)

Never met him but I am related to Kirtwood Smith that plays Red on "The 70's Show" He is my fathers first cousin and my second. My grandmother and his father were brother and sister. Would love to meet him, love his new tv show and I do see some same traits, esp the eyes.


----------



## greg ye (Nov 28, 2007)

Back in the mid 70's, lived in Steamboat Springs, CO. My future wife says to me, "Come back and meet some of these guys!" Being socialable, went to the back of the bar and enjoyed a couple of pitchers with Willie Nelson, Waylon Jennings, Leon Russell and Micheal Murphy. They were all delighted that I didn't have a clue who they were!


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

greg ye said:


> Back in the mid 70's, lived in Steamboat Springs, CO. My future wife says to me, "Come back and meet some of these guys!" Being socialable, went to the back of the bar and enjoyed a couple of pitchers with Willie Nelson, Waylon Jennings, Leon Russell and Micheal Murphy. They were all delighted that I didn't have a clue who they were!




That is the best story yet...way cool.


----------



## Hew (Jan 7, 2003)

These have been fun to read!

My best brush with fame...as a kid (10 or so?) I was an extra on a TV set and Charles Nelson Reilly yelled at me and made me cry. I still carry the shame of being made to cry by a guy who'd lose a slap fight to Richard Simmons and Little Richard. For redemption, and just on general principle, I have not cried since.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

After Tampa won the Super Bowl a few years back we went to Tampa for the victory calibration. After the events at the stadium we went out to dinner at a very famous steak house in the area. The entire restaurant was full of revilers and it was one big party. Sitting in the both next to us and directly beside me were two big blacks guys and two very hot women. We were all kind of partying together and having a good time. I was wearing a Derrick Brooks jersey and at the time there was a commercial out for the United Way that had Brooks leading a bus load of kids in a song that went “Who’s your favorite player….Mr. Derrick Brooks….” I was singing this and the big black guy beside me said “you know he is good but he aint the best”. We went back and forth a little bit and he said you know there is a guy named Ray Lewis that might argue with you about who is the best. I told him Ray Lewis couldn’t carry Derrick Brooks jock strap or something along those lines. Not much more went on and the table next to us got up and left. We got ready to leave and asked for the check. The waitress told us that “Mr. Lewis took care of it but said you should leave a nice tip”. They all look alike to me with a helmet on…….

Also back in the day I use to run a ferry out to some remote islands where the rich and famous played and stayed….Aerosmith, David Lee Roth and David Allen Coe to name a few and the father of my best friend was college roommates with Archie Manning and I have met him numerous times


----------



## R-Randel (Dec 28, 2008)

In the summer of 1990, right after high school, I took a job with a security company out of Moorhead, MN. They were providing security for a strike in Pelican Rapids, so I was there for most of the summer, through August. Anyway, I am there standing at the front gate making sure nothing bad happens, and the roving guard comes over to give me a break. 

I walk across the way to a C-store to get something to drink. As I am coming out with my Mountain Dew I see this huge RV with an airbrushed wild west scene on the side. I head over to it and start admiring the artwork and this big guy, heavy set, around 6'2" and a full beard wearing a white cowboy hat comes walking up. We chat for about 5-10 minutes about the RV and all kinds of other innocuous topics, wish each other well, and we go our separate ways. 

When I get back to my post, I look over again at the RV which is now pulling forward, and I read the airbrushed text on the back end, realizing who I had been talking to. The words were "The Charlie Daniels Band".


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

About 4 years ago had a dog to deliver to a commercial outfitter in Alberta.
Ended up scouting and help guide for a few days with Sean Mann Outdoors and got to hunt with Steve Farris.
Steve was a star for the rock band Mr. Mister and is a very down to earth guy. Knowledgable hunter and just one of the guys while on the hunt. 
John Havlicek of the Boston Celtics in an airport.
Best was while in college I was a dormitory counselor at Boston Schol For The Deaf. We did a wheelchair basketball game for a fund raiser one night against a team of disabled veterans and the schools basketball coach got Dave Cowens (Celtics center, Hall of Fame) to come and play wheelchair basketbal with us. For years I had a picture of Dave and me wheeling down the court side by side but have not been able to find it for a while.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Having spent the past 30 years in radio, I've met many recording artist as they have a habit of coming to the radio stations and visit when they are in town. Recording stars and bands like George Strait, Robert Plant, Jimmy Page, Alan Jackson, Tanya Tucker, Trent Resnor, Bruce Springsteen, Johnny Rivers, Britney Spears, Greg Allman, Scott Wyland, to name a few. Taken photos with most of them that hang in my office. But, the most surprising and most fun was meeting James Brown in 1995. I was just promoted and there was a staff meeting called to announce my new postion. We were all in the conference room when I could here someone singing in the hallway, It's A Man's World. The Music Director brough him into the conference room and intoduced him to the group. Other than his singing, I couldn't understand a word he said but, I got the photo opt with him, shook his hand and asked him for another big loud, It's A Mans World. Which he delivered on! When I was a kid, I went downtown with my dad to visit his sister who was in town staying at the old Fairmont Hotel. Leaving, we got on an elevator with three other men. Little Joe and Hoss Cartwright and thier bodyguard. I was frozen, couldn't move or say a word! I worked with Dick Butkus in 1977, anyone remember him?


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I met Kevim Mcale at Timberwolves game in Minneapolis. I went into the elevator to go up a floor where the tickets were located when all of a sudden we went to the basement. In walks The former Celtic great and we talked duck hunting. Me in a wheel chair looking at his knee. Would have been a perfect time fo the question, "How is the weather up there"?


----------



## IowaBayDog (May 17, 2006)

In my teenage years my parents were Vegas regulars and they happened to be out there while the last Holmes vs. Ali fight was going on. They were both playing Keno at Caesar's and they see a big entourage coming through so my Step dad sends my mom over to get an autograph. She gets up through the crowd with some blank Keno cards to get signed and realizes she doesn't have a pen gets one person away from Holmes and asks the guy to borrow his pen and he gives her a really strange look and hands her the pen. She gets Larry's autograph and realizes the other guy is signing things too but she is too far away. She asks the guy next to her who it was and he says "Sugar Ray Leonard" my boxing hero at the time. And Larry Holmes kept the pen so I didn't even get that!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Met Unca Jer and Jimmy at a Gentleman's Retreat.
Introduced myself to Angie B cause I wanted to know who in a '03 HT gallery was laughing at my handling (Well, maybe I didn't hear her, but I sure felt it;-)
HowardN, Ken Neil and Brenda Little at the National Open.
Udder Brudder, who dropped my bitch for switching in our first MH test

Less important people that you also might have heard of:
Literally ran into Vanna White in the Charlotte Airport. We bumped chests.
Jimmy and Roselyn Carter at a book signing.
Kenny Loggins on a plane to Houston
Charlie Pride (my 1 yo son was repeatedly attacking and hugging his boots in the Nashville airport)
Phyllis George (on a different trip, helped my wife change the same son's diaper as I chased my 3 yo)
George and Bar at our Houston church a few times
Alice Cooper at the Hard Rock in Vegas.
Giada DeLaurentis at a book signing (the "Everyday Italian" cooking babe)
Billy Gibbons (my MIL used to work for him).
Jeff Bagwell and Craig Biggio.
Gerald Ford, sort of. I pocketed the golf ball he shanked into the woods at the Senior Tournament in Houston where my dad was Marshaling. He and the SS agents looked around me for about a minute until he dropped another one. One of the agents whispered to me: "Don't worry about it, it sure as hell isn't the only one he's lost today".

Mark


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I served lunch to Kim Novak and her friends at Steinbeck House in Salinas when I was a volunteer with the Guild that ran the restaurant there. My dad took me to meet Gov. "Goody" Knight in Sacramento once--all I can remember about the entire visit was how huge the State Capitol bldg was and how, if I wasn't careful, I could get lost and never be found!
Hunted next to Bing Crosby and his labs once at the pheasant club to which we both belonged, and went to school with the wife of Dick Smothers and met him at our high school class reunion. 
Suzanne B


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

2-Dogs said:


> Literally ran into Vanna White in the Charlotte Airport. We bumped chests.


You so wish that was true.

Last night I dreamt that I was marshaling the fourth series of the derby in hurricane weather (like I know what that is living in California) and Clint Eastwood asked where the judges wanted the handlers to receive their dog after their final retrieve. Does that count?

John Gassner also called me one time which I thought was strange.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Growing up I lived next door to San Francisco Giants catcher Dick Dietz and pitcher Steve Hamilton. During the season, they would practice pitching everyday they weren't actually playing a game, and when they had the time they would let me and the other neighbor kids play ball with them.


----------



## Pepper Dawg (Sep 26, 2007)

I took a "Mickey Mouse" spanish class during my college days at USC and through fall semester 1968 I sat next to OJ Simpson. As I recall, he showed up for about half the classes and got an A.


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

I had the fortune of hearing Ben Stein speak at my law school several years ago and I had to foresight to bring a Sharpie and my copy of Ferris Bueller's Day Off. He was most gracious (and appeared a little stunned).

I was keeping score of a softball game roughly 20 years ago and there was DH named Sid Eudy who is known in the pro-wrestling world as Sid Vicious (or Sid Justice). Got his autograph and a very menacing stare.

I saw a laundry ticket from Al Gore back in November 1992 when he was in town for election night - I never saw his laundry, just the ticket.

When we were kids, Derek Fisher of the LA Lakers and I were on several basketball teams together. 

But most of my celebrity brushes have come from working for ESPN Outdoors the most obvious being Jerry McKinnis of BassMaster and The Fishin' Hole and the aforementioned Jose Wejebe. I had the pleasure of meeting practically every major fisherman at the time including Kevin VanDam, Rick Clunn, and Mike Iaconelli. 

I've also met several ESPN commentators including Tommy Sanders, Ron Franklin, and spilled coffee on Dr. Jerry Punch. I never got to meet Boomer unfortunately. 

Far and away, the most famous people I've actually shaken hands with are Bill Clinton, Bobby Knight, Stan Musial, Brooks Robinson, and Willie Mays (at what I'm told was a rare public appearance in the early 80's).


_But I've still never met Chris Atkinson..._


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Steve Dannaway said:


> I've also met several ESPN commentators including Tommy Sanders, Ron Franklin, and spilled coffee on Dr. Jerry Punch. I never got to meet Boomer unfortunately.
> 
> 
> _But I've still never met Chris Atkinson..._


I assume you mean Boomer Esiason? I wrote a response to this thread that listed a few folks & then deleted it, but I will tell you that Boomer Esiason is a very, very nice man. Not into bling and fame. His Aunt was the President of the Newfoundland Club of America and we were friends-haven't seen her in a few years. I also bred a bitch to one of her dogs. Louise and Boomer are very close and he used to have a Newfy from one of her breedings. 

Chris who?!?
M


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Eons ago I while attending a Stevens Point BB game,I litterally ran smack dab in the middle of Terry Porter(who played college BB for the Pointers). It was half time and I was trying to get to the ladies room before game started again. I remember looking up at him and mumbled "Sorry". He said "That's cool" and continued into the gym.He was sooooooooo tall. 
I also watched my brother play high school hockey against Eagle River native Tony Ludwig who later went on to play Pro. hockey and is now retired.
Sue


----------



## Steve Dannaway (Dec 13, 2006)

Miriam Wade said:


> I assume you mean Boomer Esiason?


I actually meant Boomer as in Chris Berman the longtime ESPN anchor - but Boomer Esiason would be pretty nice too.


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

Hiked and skied Lone Peak at Big Sky in Montana with Brian Sipe. Nice guy, fun turns. This was pre-tram.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Many moons ago, I was a police officer in Vail, Colorado. One evening, I was writing reports at the desk and heard a voice asking "Mind if I borrow your phone?" It was Robert Redford.

Got to meet a lot of celebrities and VIPs while working security for various events in Vail. One evening after one event or another for the Gerald Ford Golf Tournament was walking foot patrol in the Village behind Bob and Delores Hope, who were singing away - she had a marvelous voice. 

Went on a men’s retreat in Aspen with a bunch of guys, including some members of the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band. We rode horses up into the hills, started a huge campfire, and sang Mr. Bojangles and a bunch of other songs late into the night. That was a hoot!

Bumped into Trevor Berbick, George Steinbrenner and Carl Ripken at hotel in Tampa at different times, while I was working on a jury trial there.

Sat next to Mary Ellen Mastriotonio at Popovers in Manhattan for breakfast (they make the best popovers in the planet there). Manhattan is a great place for people watching. Saw Candice Bergen in Bloomingdales, Woody Allen and Mia Farrow in Central Park ...


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Many years ago I was living in San Francisco on the edge of the Haight Ashbury and the Gratefull Dead lived across the street and a few houses from me. Saw a lot of them. Particularly while walking my Basenji late at night.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

A couple of the strangest:

Several years ago, some buddies and I were running around Montana fishing in a rented minivan. After switching out a couple of times for flat tires, the rental car company said next flat and we were walking, so we got another flat and had to change instead of abusing roadside assistance. We pulled off in someone's driveway and started to work. We had all the gear piled up to get to the spare and the owner came up. It was Tom Brokaw. He was happy to help us get out of his drive, but didn't offer to let us access his water.

Another time, I was in a hotel outside Disney world and there was some sort of high school field hockey tourney going on and there was a little pick up game in the parking lot late one night. My buddy and I went to a high school where one of the PE teachers was the hockey coach and a top player, so we had to learn field hockey--even the guys, so we started playing in. Eventually a big tour bus pulled in and some guys came out. A couple came to watch and joined in. The bus belonged to The Who and one of the guys who joined us was Roger Daltrey.

Also met Christie Brinkley once skiiing. She mistook my buddy for Tom Cruise and came up behind him covered his eyes and said guess who. Happened all the time to the poor fella.


----------



## Hoosier (Feb 28, 2008)

Had beers with Vinnie and Rick from American Chopper at the Broken Spoke in Sturgis in 2005. Mostly just talked about the hot bartenders. Went to some basketball camps in high school that Shawn Kemp was at,and played ball with him. A friend of mine a 6'3 white boy beat him in the camp dunk contest. I also used to play some pickup games at the park with Steve Alford who played for Indiana the Olympic team and now coaches New Mexico. I worked on a half a million dollar garage former pitcher Jack Morris was building. I was there for two days with him standing right behind me micro-managing me. Probably the biggest ass I've ever done any work for. I finally told him I was leaving if he didn't leave me alone. His wife was even worse.


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

On a plane from Ft. Lauderdale to Phila. the funniest guy ever and his agent sat next to me. They were heading for New York and had been playing some comedy venues. Had the whole plane cracking up. Couldn't remember his name when I got home, then that Saturday night , I saw this guy hosting SNL. It was Adam Sandler. 

Also ran out of gas in a small boat, happened in the intercoastal waterway in North Carolina, while I was switching over to the other tank a very large luxury yacht had to make a big turn to avoid running over us. Full crew in bright white uniforms were running around on deck. As it passed we noticed the British flag and "Britannia" across the transom. Prince Charles and Lady Di were reported to be on board. But we didn't see them


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Boy howdy !!! I must lead a sheltered life. The two people I met were dog related. I met Chad Baker and his wife at a Shell Station when they were taking "Grady" to Jim Van E for basics. Very nice people and one of the most outstanding young dogs I have seen. He just had a certain"air" about him that said I am gonna be a GREAT dog... The other dog person I met was Pat Burns , another very nice person. Got to actually see Tiger in person. Now that was a thrill. Just wish it was where I could have seen them compete.


----------



## John Goode (Mar 6, 2008)

A couple years ago I was working on the exterior of a house in NW Mt. and the owner was going to cancer therapy 2x a week. Neighborhood buddies picked him up in the a.m. taking him to therapy. One buddies license plate read '79 PGA-so being the friendly dude I ask this buddy-"so you went to the '79 PGA" he replied I won it! I stumbled a bit and then extended my hand and attemped to make small talk about the local courses(which I thought were for dog activities)
David Graham is a gentleman and good nieghbor!
My license plate reads "BLKDGIN"
John


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Not so strange but different.

Was in Las Vegas wife with my now wife while she attended a convention. Went to the Las Vegas CC and was paired with Greg Morris ( Barney on the "real" Mission Impossible. Played 10 holes before he had to leave. Won a closest to the hole beer from him. Nice guy. Talked about his son who was on the new M.I.

Was in Aberdeen a few years ago. Older gentleman wa outside by his rig. Had 10th MT plates. Buddy who served in Panama and was in the modern version of the 10th went over to say hi. Comes back and ask's if I ever heard of George Nelson. I had and went to ask him if he remembered my uncle. George Nelson and family founded Lutson ski resort. My uncle was a rep for several companies. He said he might have but his wife did all of teh ski shop buying and he called her out along with his daughter, Olympic medalist Cindy Nelson. Both knew my uncle and we had a very nice chat.

Have had others, but these were special because of the interaction.


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

I shared a smoking area with Dick Trickle (race car driver) and discussed the renovations at Lambeau Field without knowing who he was until he went up to sign autographs. 
I’ve met a lot of the Packer players, bought muffins at Perkins next to Bart Starr (he is a nice guy) and ran smack dab into Antonio Freeman in K-Mart of all places. 
Alice Copper purchased a sandwich and soda from me when I worked a small shop a joining a nicer hotel. 
Partied with Sammy Hagar, he scared me….But the best was Steven Tyler out at the Sturgis motorcycle rally where he was doing a photo shoot and we stood watching from the side. I told him he looked grumpy (I had had a few beers) as in “Dude, come on, you look really grumpy!” and he said “Well what do you want me to do?” I said “How about something like that?” as I pointed to his truck and the following photo was born….


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Well let's see...two standouts are Reggie Jackson and Ronald Reagan.
Reggie Jackson happened to be staying at the same hotel when I was in Fort Lauderdale on spring break. He asked me on a date in the elevator and I indignantly refused. As soon as he left the friends I was with jumped all over me for refusing, "Don't you know who that is?" Of course I had no idea who it was (I still would have said no!)

I worked on the Reagan transition team and in the White House for a short while before transferring to the State Dept. right out of college. All of us that had worked in the transition team got to have our photos taken with Reagan, standard grip n grin stuff. When it was my turn to have my picture taken with him, I whispered to him, "Act like you know me." (I still can't believe I had the audacity to say that!!) He burst out laughing and it's a great photo of him and really does look like we are old friends sharing a joke.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

as a bouncer in a bar in austin, tx in college, met tanya tucker and got to be pretty good friends over several days - but not "that" kind of friends, darn the luck... ;-)

also did quite a few things i dont do anymore with stevie ray vaughan ...RIP

a host of others but those were the most memorable as far as a low key, hanging out thing like normal people on several occasions; way too close in the situation to ruin it by asking for an autograph.

being the head of security in one of the hottest live venue bars in a town like Austin definitely had its perks!


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

In Catholic grade school I was on the St.Joe Crusaders football team(Downers Grove) and the kids on the team always wore thier jerseys while out running around.Everything was about football to us then.One day there were 3 or 4 of us wandering around a strip mall on Ogden Ave. and we were on our way back home.There was a furniture store that we would cut through instead of going around the building the long way.We all went in through the door and right there sitting at a table with no one around was Dick Butkus and Ed O'Bradovich doing a promotion for the store.You would have thought we met God.We hung out for awhile and asked football questions.I remember that one kid asked him if it hurt when you got spiked and after we left we were pissed at him for asking such a dumb question.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Many moons ago, I was a police officer in Vail, Colorado. One evening, I was writing reports at the desk and heard a voice asking "Mind if I borrow your phone?" It was Robert Redford.


I came face to face with Robert Redford in the Heathrow Airport back in 98. GT and I were flying home from London and i went over to this big bank of monitors to check on our flight. I was standing there looking up at the bank looking for San Fran and i took a step backwards and litterally fell ass over teakettle over this guy that was bent down right behind me with a big camera. Well I jumped up as this guy was cussing about his camera and turned around face to face with Robert Redford and 4 really big guys, 2 on each side of him. He asked if I was ok and then apologized for the camera guy. I then realized there were 10 other camera jockey's all clicking away. I couldn't believe how annoying it must be just trying to walk through and airport with all them chasing him like that....What I remember most walking back to GT was, "he sure seems taller in the movies..."

/paul


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Steve Dannaway said:


> I had the fortune of hearing Ben Stein speak at my law school several years ago and I had to foresight to bring a Sharpie and my copy of *Ferris Bueller's Day Off. *


And speaking of Ferris Bueller's Day Off, a number of years ago there were filming part of some made-for-TV movie in my little town of New Albany. For some reason, they wanted to use the [now gone] high school gym for a graduation scene and asked us to be extras sitting in the graduation audience. So, I met the star of the show, Matthew Broderick and his wife, Sarah Jessica Parker. If you look really, really hard, you can actually see me at the "graduation".

When I used to go to DU National Conventions, I met Jameson Parker, best known for the old TV show "Simon and Simon" and, later, was in a bunch of the DU TV shows. Yeah, I know --- ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz. 

Once when I was at the airport in Columbus, Don Rickles came past me riding a cart. He is even more offensive in real life as he is in on stage.

Back when they were filming "Brubaker" starring Robert Redford south of here, Redford stayed in a secluded private home in New Albany. Every now and then, someone would spot him around town. I never met him, but I kept having people come up to me asking for my autograph. :lol:


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

I think this was 1972...I'm home on leave and crashing with some long haired hippie high school buddies from Minnesota that hitch-hiked or hopped a freight train to California. We were at a bar (across the alley) where we lived, John's on the Beach, in Ventura, California in the afternoon drinking beer and shooting pool.
In walks John Lennon and Yoko Ono and they start playing pool next to us. Somebody asked John if he would play some music on the piano and John ask's if anyone has a guitar? My best friend, Charlie runs over to the house and grabs his guitar and gives it to John and asks Charlie if he can play the piano...so Charlie and John Lennon play together in the bar for 45 minutes! I'm sitting with Yoko and drinking beer. 
Afterwards John, Yoko, Charlie and me share a pitcher of beer and John comments to Charlie..."you were really rockin lad"! John and Yoko were really down to earth, fun!
My memory is that Yoko was wearing a really tight black shirt with nothing on underneath...I remember that was pretty special at the time.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Eyeballing a "pretty blonde" lady in the freezer isle at a local grocery store a few years back and didn't notice her escort. He noticed me noticing his wife. 

Went back by again to take another gaze and Jay Buehner(sp?) of Seattle Mariners fame said, "Hi there how ya doing today". He had a big grin on his face and was real nice about my lack of noticing him and admiring the summer top(for lack of better terms) his wife was wearing while shopping for frozen goods....A friendly hello and a hand shake and I retreated to putting my eyes back where they belong....I think we both had a good laugh although, I don't think his wife appreciated the attention to her "top" as Jay and I did at the time. PG


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

August 1994 - I drove a bodyguard, Mick Jagger, Ronnie Wood and Charlie Watts from the RDU airport to their concert at Carter Findley Stadium. Stayed backstage throughout the concert, then drove Keith Richard, a couple of backup singers and a bodyguard back to the airport.


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Last summer my son and I met Tom Knapp at a Benelli demo here in Alaska, got his autograf on a clay target and a picture of Tom and myself with his new Benelli 12 gauge auto. Really nice guy.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeff, that does it. You are my absolute favorite. Anyone that could have been up close and personal with the Stones is it!


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't know how strange it was, but this would have to be my "best" celeb story just for the quantity, quality and the significance of the occasion (and because of my age as well).

I think I was 17 years old (that is somewhat important later in the story) when my family was invited to be the personal guests of the France family at the Firecracker 400 (July 4, 1984) in Daytona, FL. A day or two prior to the event we went to their condo and I met Bill France Sr. & Jr. Bill France Sr. was quite a character. Then on race day we watched from the grandstand as Richard Petty won his unprecedented 200th race (turned out to be his final victory as well). I took a picture as he crossed the finish line door to door, winning by no more than 3 feet. After the race my parents and I were again guests of the France family at a "private" BBQ in the infield. At the BBQ I got to meet Richard Petty and get my picture with him in front of his car and he autographed my program from the race. He turned to a page where there was a picture of him (STP ad) and signed it Richard Petty #43 #200 (for his 200th victory). If you've never seen it, his signature is like a work of art, not something he just scribbles down. Then I got to meet and get my picture taken with the Winston Girl (think hellacious beauty queen - remember I was 17, so that was a big deal)...too bad she wasn't interested in my scrawny 17 year old arse. Then everyone grabbed little American flags and waved them as they introduced RONALD REAGAN who was campaigning for re-election. Then Tammy Wynette came out on stage with him and sang "Stand By Your Man" as we continued waving the flags. I was probably 15 yards from the greatest president of my lifetime and we were all cheering and it was very cool.

My father and I played craps at the same table with Rick Pitino and his son down at the Atlantis. We didn't bother him with handshakes and all of that. It was the middle of the day and it was just the 4 of us and maybe 1 or 2 others on that table. He was teaching his son to play (looked like the kid had probably just turned 21) and he pointed at my dad (who was shooting) and told his son, "watch him, he's got style." He seemed friendly, but he was trying to spend time with his son so there was no reason to introduce ourselves.

I've also met (in no particular order): Bruce Jenner (showed up at my first job for a promo, got my picture with him and autograph); Buck Owens; Ray Stevens; Jerry Glanville; Mark Richt; Ben Smith (Georgia Bulldog and Pro-Bowl DB for Philadelphia Eagles, but he wasn't a celeb when I met him, in fact, we thought he was BS-ing us when he said he was going to play for UGA the next season); Tom Glavine; Mike Wallace (Nascar driver, not the 60 Minutes guy); Mike Lum; Jim Donnan; Georgia Governor Joe Frank Harris; Randy Owen and Teddy Gentry (of the band "Alabama") at one of their cattle farms, in Tennessee I think; and various other Atlanta Braves and Atlanta Falcons. Think I've met some other NASCAR drivers too. Seems like I'm forgetting some big names, but I'm not really into autographs and all of that, so it is hard to remember. I saw the first President Bush in person (Clinton too, I think) but didn't get to meet him.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I gotta autographed picture of Norm Abrams!!

Gooser


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

jeff t. said:


> August 1994 - I drove a bodyguard, Mick Jagger, Ronnie Wood and Charlie Watts from the RDU airport to their concert at Carter Findley Stadium. Stayed backstage throughout the concert, then drove Keith Richard, a couple of backup singers and a bodyguard back to the airport.


My Uncle used to know Chuck Leavell pretty well. Chuck is the keyboard player for the Stones when they tour (yes, I know he isn't an official member of the band, but he has toured and played with them for years). Anyway, Chuck invited my uncle to go to England with him. Chuck was going to be playing with Eric Clapton and he said that my uncle could come along, go backstage, etc. and all for free and my uncle turned it down. Who turns down going to see Eric Clapton play, meet him, backstage passes and all of that? What a bone head.


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

I had a interesting conversation with former surgeon general C. Everett Koop waiting at the airport a few years ago while on government travel. I think he was rather surprised and a bit flattered that I recognized him.

On my first visit to Vegas many years ago, I was right behind Sean Penn in a line for about three minutes.

I took a picture of Burt Reynolds bus in Yukon OK stopped at Long John Silvers. The music was blaring and sometimes you could hear his recognizable laugh over the music from the outside of the bus, but I didn't have the nerve to knock on the bus door..


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I think it may be the great KEN GUTHRIE


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> I think it may be the great KEN GUTHRIE


Famous…not infamous


----------



## brandywinelabs (May 21, 2008)

Working on a crash crew for SCCA in Brainerd, MN. Paul Newman was racing this particular weekend in his Nissan. We went out to eat at one of the local eateries and Paul came in. First thing he did was buy a drink for everyone and ask that no one bother him for autographs. Next day at the races he agreed to have his picture taken with my crew. That was a rarity for him.


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Late one night in Baton Rouge after Dale Brown's last game (former LSU basketball coach), I ran to the store to get some more beer for some guests we had over. 

I rushed into the convenience store, came around the corner and literally ran face-first into this huge guy's stomach. I mean my face hit the guy's stomach! 

Before I knew it, I blurted out, "damn you're a big son-of-a-beotch!!!" and then looked up into Shaq's astonished face. He just "haw, haw heh", laughing that Shaq chuckle.....I talked with him for a few minutes about Dale and LSU (my alma mater too). Nice guy. I got his autograph for my son, but forgot it in my shirt pocket and my wife washed it that night. :-x


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

fowl hunter said:


> I think it may be the great KEN GUTHRIE


The question was famous person not peckerhead. Try and keep up will ya.....


/Paul

ps. Hi Ken.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

In the early 1990's Dave Stewart (former Pitcher for the Oakland A's) was the #1 Starting Pitcher for the Toronto Blue Jays.

My girlfriend worked for a company that did a lot of Charity work and Dave Stewart just happened to live in a condo in the same building where my girlfriend worked.

Dave and my friend's company hooked up to do Christmas Parties and Thanksgiving Dinners for the underprivileged in Toronto. 

My mother and I were invited to help. My mom played Mrs. Claus one year at the kid's Christmas Party. She had her picture in the newspaper and everything. Dave was front and center and did everything in his power to make sure everyone was taken care of. He was very generous.

The following year, my mother was in hospital and unable to attend the Christmas Charity Party. She was undgergoing intensive treatment for terminal cancer. Dave found out, and sent the biggest bouquet of roses you have ever seen. 

It made my mom's day. She was so tickled!


Jill


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

At two different horse seminars I got to sit with .....THE DENNIS VOIGT. Seriously, it was such a treat. I learned a ton from him about horses. During the commercials I asked a ton of dog questions, too. It was a blast.
Still grateful regards,
Becky


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

I met Angie Becker at a Jim Van Eagan seminar is PA, about 2000- 2001.
She's famous, as I understand it!


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> At two different horse seminars I got to sit with .....THE DENNIS VOIGT. Seriously, it was such a treat. I learned a ton from him about horses. During the commercials I asked a ton of dog questions, too. It was a blast.
> Still grateful regards,
> Becky


My Dear Miss Becky:

It was a treat for me-seriously! Heck in those days I was just learning that I didn't know what I didn't know about horses. These days, I'm still learning that everday about both dogs and horses!!

Would love to do another seminar together! Also, expecting to pack up the two horses and the 3 dogs and head south a week today!

Cheers

_Belatedly heard about Hoss-so sorry!_


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Come on down!
Dennis, Hoss is fine. Maybe you heard about one of our other four legged kids?


----------



## Cash'smom (Dec 31, 2008)

Tom Cruise in the late 80's at Angelo's in Panama City, FL. 
Jamie Fox in Nassau, Bahamas in 1994 at a night club.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

In 1990 I was back in school after getting out of the Army. This is in Wimington NC. One night after work I went to a local bar we frequented. It was about midnight and during the week so it was pretty dead. I sit down at the bar next to this skinny short guy with shoulder length hair. We start talking and the whole time I'm thinking I know him. He was staying in a pretty ritzy neighborhood down the street. Well after about 20 minutes it finally hits me. This guy next to me is Eddie Van Halen. He was pretty cool. 

About 3 weeks later I'm waiting tables and end up waiting on Vanessa Williams, who is absolutely gorgeous, Debbie Reynolds (FAME), and Jasmine Guy. They were done and talking amongst themselves about trying to find someplace to have a drink withoout being bothered. I apologize for listening in on their conversation and tell them that I'm heading to a place after work, the same place I met Eddie Van Halen, and nobody will care who they are and leave them alone. If they want they can come with me. Surprisingly they say yes. So about 30 minutes late we all head to the bar. We end up staying there for about 3 hrs. It was pretty cool. Not a sole came up and bugged them.


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

'Bout 8 years ago Mary Howley had let us have Candlewood's Cash On the Line to have his semen collected at Dr. Greene's in Folsom, LA. Cleo knew Mary, but I had never had the pleasure of meeting her. Mary said she needed Cash back around the 4th of July for a natural breeding, so we tried to book a flight for Cash on the third-- they were full, cargo was closed on the fourth and were full on the 5th to make up for the backup from being closed on the 4th and we couldn't find a way to get him back, sooooo.

I put a 500 crate (strapped down) in the back of my pickup and Cash up front with me and left Tylertown, MS headed for Portage, WI. Arrived in the afternoon of the 6th and the first thing Mary did was to call Cleo and tell her I had arrived! She added that "Never before had a man traveled that far to spend the night with her". I was doubly honored for Lori Oliver was staying with Mary too. As soon as we got off the phone we took Cash out in the side yard and he did what he enjoyed most--breeding, and I understand that it took.

I really enjoyed meeting both Mary and Lori, but I truly loved that Cash man. He was one of the most loving Labs I have ever known.

To me, Mary Howley is the best there is in the Labrador World and is truly a HOOT! Bill
________
Vaporizer volcano


----------



## jollycurl (Mar 4, 2008)

Annie Clark was in my motel room!!! 

In 1980, Anne Rogers Clark, a very, very, VERY famous dog show judge, was judging the Miami Valley Labrador Retriever Club specialty. I was show secretary. 

During a break in judging, she needed a place to relax, have a little lunch and make some phone calls. My room was the closest. So Annie came to my room!

Anne Clark was a very imposing figure, over 6 feet tall with a big, booming voice. She knew what she wanted and she wanted it NOW. She wasn't just dog show royalty. In the dog show world, her nickname was simply, "God". 

I can remember my heart practically pounding out of my chest because Annie was actually sitting and having a conversation with me. I hope she never knew how nervous I was that day.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

jollycurl said:


> Annie Clark was in my motel room!!!
> 
> In 1980, Anne Rogers Clark, a very, very, VERY famous dog show judge, was judging the Miami Valley Labrador Retriever Club specialty. I was show secretary.
> 
> ...


I remember Anne Rogers Clark. One of my favorite judges. I assume she has passed away. Many of those who I showed under have, e.g. Bill Geisenhafer (see pic - recognize him?) and, my good friend and mentor at the time, Irene Strapp.


----------



## larrynogaj (Aug 31, 2004)

Enjoyable thread. As a kid, Joe Altobelli lived around the corner from me. He was playing for the Rochester Red Wings, farm club to the Baltimore Orioles. His sons, Mike and Joey would play ball with us. They still live in the Rochester area I believe. In 1972 when President Nixon was making one of his trips to China, he stayed at our base, Kaneohe Marine Corps Air Station. I didn't speak with him, but he was about 15' away with a big smile on his face. Best one - Fred Bear. I think it was 1980. The National Wild Turkey Federation held its annual convention in Buffalo. I was an officer of the NY Chapter and Fred's booth was in close proximity to ours and during lulls in the action we'd share stories. He gave me an inscribed, signed photo of himself with a huge Alaskan Brown Bear that he'd taken. I have it framed in my office at work and it has opened the door for many interesting conversations with visitors that knew who he was.


----------



## Paul Stuart (Aug 3, 2003)

I once had dinner with Ronald MacDonald.
Chris Who??


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Cash'smom said:


> Jamie Fox in Nassau, Bahamas in 1994 at a night club.



Jamie Fox (Eric Bishop) grew up in Terrell Texas...just fyi


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I have met many outstanding in their fields, working in plant breeding I was generally outstanding in a field. There was an older guy making selections for new plant varieties. You see that's how we selected our new lines we would select better plants from cross pollinated lines. Anyway this older man was checking our new nursery material. Some good looking plants her he said with an accent I couldn't quite place as we continued to talk I was introduced to him as a former Minnesota graduate that had spent the last 40 years in Mexico and had been awarded the Nobel prize for his work developing dwarf wheat varieties. He was in town to have the new Agronomy building named in his honor, Borlaug Hall. He was the father of the green revolution, not Al Gore but Norman Borlaug. His wheat varieties have done lot for famine.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jollycurl View Post
> Annie Clark was in my motel room!!!
> 
> ...












Unfortunately, Annie Rogers Clark passed away on December 20, 2006 ? 
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/23/s...s/Subjects/W/Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show I had the very great privilege of having my boy (then 22 mo.), CH. LegaSea?s Icing on the Cake, JH, CGC ?Bonus? go Best of Breed under her in, what I believe, was the last Labrador class that she judged. It was then, and will remain, one of the great thrills of my life and the highlight of Bonus' show career.

Patti
________
Honda Xr125L


----------



## doubledown (Dec 28, 2008)

Dennis Hopper at (don't laugh, I went with my girlfriend at the time) the ballet in Columbia, SC. His wife was dancing with the company at the time as a guest and I got to talk with him over a drink in the green room. Nice guy.
Lee Majors in Monterray's Bar in Columbia.
Norman Alexander Gibbs from the movie Airplane who was jive dude #1. A friend of mine and I went to his house in L.A. once.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

For a dog related one, last summer I was traveling for work. I stopped into a Taco John's in a small Wyoming town for lunch. After I pulled in, here came a dog truck. In comes Jerry Patopea. He was behind me in line and I thought it was him but, wasn't for sure so I asked. It was and we sat and talked about dogs and stuff for about ten minutes while in line and waiting for our food. VERY very nice guy!

When I was in my early teens and we were at the Naval Academy visting my brother as he completed his plebe summer. I was fighting with my little brother when we are at a formal ceremony in a stadium and we got in trouble by my parents so I told them I was going for a walk. I am walking around the back of the stadium and see a few people standing around a really tall black guy, not in uniform. I notice people are getting his autograph. So I grab a program from the ceremony we were at and run up and get his autograph. I didn't know until I look at his signature that it was David Robinson. I believe this would have been the fall going into his Rookie year in the NBA. David's brother also went to the Naval academy and David was there seeing him finish up his plebe summer stuff too. 

I have a few others that were kind of cool too.


----------



## cgoeson (Jan 22, 2008)

I used to move furniture for a living... I moved Joseph Coors to CA, and Dennis Weaver's son back to CO.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm not sure I should own up to this stuff, but when I was a gradual student at Stanford I played on an intramural co-ed softball team made up mostly of physics grads and faculty (not many women in physics; it was pretty easy to make the cut for the co-ed team). A new faculty member, recently recruited from AT&T Bell Labs, a young guy called Steve Chu, joined the team.

Now the thing that's really going to kill my credibility...there was something called the Stanford Cat Network. Remember I was a student, OK? The Stanford campus was big, and was prime habitat for some interesting birds, including a species of lowland quail that was fairly rare, if I remember right. There was a population of feral cats that was putting pressure on these birds, so that they had stopped breeding, and causing other problems on campus, like getting into equipment and trashing it (transformers and such). The university made plans to exterminate the cats. But people fed some of the cats and they acted cute, so some students negotiated that if they could catch, neuter/spay and collar the cats, the collared cats would be spared. There was a litter of four that hung around the physics department, all tabbies, with big eyes and white chests and paws. One day one of them was acting kind of friendly and I thought of trying to catch it. My friend Wayne happened by carrying a coil of wire. He attached a bit of masking tape to the end of the wire to make a cat toy, and played with the cat until it got careless. It pounced on the tape, right in front of me, and I pounced on it.

It is AMAZING what damage a feral cat can do. Handling domestic cats is no preparation. None. You can grab it by the scruff and it will turn right around inside its skin and bite the bejeezus out of you. It has no reason to trust humans or inhibit the damage it does. Being bullheaded I hung on, and Wayne and I got the thing into a box. I had a bunch of deep, bleeding scratches, and a number of bites. The bites were huge black bruises about 4" long by 2 wide, with two punctures at each end.

The vets did their thing, including trimming the claws while the cat was under. It turned out to be a female. In a few days I had it acting fairly tame and was wondering what to do with it. Then as I was walking across campus I was approached by a man with a beard and no mustache. He introduced himself, Doug Osheroff, on the physics faculty. He had particularly admired that kitten, learned I had caught it, and asked if he could have it (it was the cutest one). So Doug got the cat, named her Snowflake, and gave me regular updates on her progress.

Four or five years ago Doug won the Nobel prize in physics. So he's famous at least among scientists...and to this day I have scars on my hands and arms from his cat.

And Steve Chu, whom I really didn't know all that well, is to be the new Secretary of Energy.

Amy Dahl


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

When I worked radar for a living I used to get my limit on politicians regularly. Congressman Billy Tauzan of La., the son and grandson of Hale Boggs (bigtime congressman from La., and Mrs Phil Gramm (Senator from Tex)


----------



## shootncast (Dec 30, 2008)

Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn in the LA airport waiting for a mechanical delay to Honolulu.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

*Yep. Gene Simmons and the rest of KISS with my kids.. Cuz I'm cool like that...*


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

The ones I want to tell about are when I was a very young boy.

My first memory of a celebrity was meeting Colonel Sanders in the flesh at a Kentucky Fried Chicken in Indianapolis, IN. My grandparents were watching me for a week as my parents were getting a break and I was getting spoiled. I was probably 5 years old or so. '68 or '69.

My second was the Firestone Tournament in Akron, OH in the early 70's. (I was in 2nd or 3rd grade and we lived in Wadsworth, OH at the time.) It was one of the early rounds and my dad got tickets from someone at work. I made up an autograph book out of folded, stapled paper and got a pile of autographs. Several of the guys who signed my book played for many years beyond and went on to become household names. I can't find the autograph book anymore. 

Tom Kite is the one that stands out to me. He was a really nice young guy - a newbie on the circuit and eager to sign autographs for pesky kids.
Sam Snead was another...of course he was not a newbie then!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I want to document one more. It was around 1974 or 75. My Grandfather was running American Shipbuilding Company in Cleveland (yes, he reported to George Steinbrenner).

He took me to pre-season game at the Municipal Stadium to watch the Browns play Buffalo. I was pumped up and had a winter stocking cap, back when you could order NFL logo hats out of the Sears Catalog. I circled the Buffalo Bills cap for my Christmas list. Even though I lived in Browns Country, because I thought O.J. Simpson was the epitome of a pro football player. Santa brought me my Bills hat, back when the buffalo had four legs and was standing up vertically...way before Jim Kelly, Shayne Conlin and Mark Kelso wore the dashing Buffalo with blurry legs.

I remember sitting there in the bleachers with my Grandad's humongous binoculars watching O.J. Simpson's every move...

Which reminds me of my return flight from judging the Central Florida HRC. I had a tight connection through Atlanta and told someone I was going to have to do the O.J. in the airport move. Of course I was thinking of the old O.J. Hertz Rent-a-Car commercial where he dodged travellers and vaulted over suitcases. I had to clarify as the person listening asked if I was going to do some of the more recent things over which Orenthal James has become well-known.


----------



## Tom Mouer (Aug 26, 2003)

I was attending college and working in a grocery store.
My twin brother, Jerry was stationed at NNMC at the Tissue Bank, where they were doing studies on organ preservation.
We both had worked for veterinarians while in high scool.
Anyway,to make a long story short, there was a guest scientist comming in to do some studies over the weekend, and he asked me if I thought I could maintain anesthesia on a rabbit for an extended oeriod of time. I said "I thought I could," and so I reported to the lab as asked.
Suorise!
I met Charles Lindberg, the guest scientist, (and aviator of some fame).
I was nervous, but got the job done.
I worked 3 more weekends, over the next few months. 
He autographed a book for our sister.
The downtime, dinner and breaks between experiments, are somethig I will never forget. I know that the experience helped me when I applied for, and got a job at the Walter Reed Army Instutite of Research.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Years ago me and a buddy were in a bar in Orlando and Shaq stepped on his foot. Darn near broke it. That guy is huge.

I collided with Kiefer Sutherland in LAX and knocked all of his papers out of his hand.

One of my best friends in college(John Muckler Jr.) dad was famous in hockey. He gaves us all Photos of the Oilers autographed by the whole team, this was when they took the cup several years in a row.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

I met Billy Martin (Yankee's Manager) at a ranch in Wyoming where I stayed doing church work as a kid on a youth mission trip. He was there fishing with the owner. I sat next to Ted Nugent on a plane out of Mobile to Atlanta one time. He was a hoot, talking about hunting. I have met Drew Brees and several of the New Orleans Saints football team guys in Jackson. They were the nicest folks in the world.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Tracy Farmer, dog trainer, plumber from the west coast. He now lives in La.


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

While on the Track and Field Team at Slippery Rock University, one of the places that we competed every year was The Penn Relays.

I had just finished as the anchor leg on the 4 X 100 meter relay and imagine to my surprise none other than Bill Cosby running down the track next to me. I had known that he was always at the relays, but never would have imagined that I would be running next to him chatting about what a great event this was.

Deb Z


----------



## DSO (Dec 27, 2005)

I live about 10 minutes from the original Woodstock site in Bethel NY. Alan Gerry (owner) has developed the property into a venue for concerts (Bethel Woods) and also built an excellent museum on the grounds depicting life in the 60's up to and including the Woodstock concert. One rainy day last fall, my wife and I went to check out the museum and we saw Whoopi Goldberg there. She was being escorted around by Bethel Woods staff so we didn't want to bother her. We gave her a wave and a smile and received the same back.

Danny


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

During my first Summer as a Customs officer at the Peace Bridge in Buffalo, NY, I was working a night shift, when a Bus was referred to Immigration.
Prince was travelling to Toronto for a show.
His assistants went into the office and explained to the War Vet Imm. Officer that Prince needed his working papers taken care of, but they didn’t want to wake him. One of the younger officers explained to the old timer that Prince was a famous musician who’s song Purple Rain was a current hit.
The Immigration Officer turned to the assistant and said, “ You can tell his Royal Highness to be in my office in 2 minutes or he’ll find his purple ass back in the USA.”

I love that one!


----------



## Moosegoosee (Jun 23, 2006)

Bill Murray: he was at my friends house eating hotdogs out of this hotdog machine and cracking jokes (1975-ish) - I thought he was so freaking odd!! He was my friends uncle... he also grew up in my hometown...went to my grade school (was in my sisters class) and his sister was a nun (not kidding!) at my highschool where I met him again during our Mardi Gras function (1984-ish)...

Hank Aaron, Marlo Thomas, Phil Donohue: they all came out to watch me skate for the "St Judes Childrens Hospital Fund/DannyThomas" ...Hank signed a baseball for me and to this day - I'm not sure what I didn with it! back then, I didn't know how valuable it was/is??

Kathy Bates: I ran into her in Treasure Island food store in Wilmette, Il. She had just finished filming "Misery".

Scott Turow: was my sisters boyfriend. 

Charlton Heston: I didn't really know he was WHO he was!! very nice man! very quiet! he visited his Mom - who lived nextdoor to my best friend in grade school. You always knew he was in town because of the limo.

Brian Boitano, Caryn Kadavy, Nicole Bobek, Robin Cousins, Scott Hamilton: what can I say, I figure skated! I was on the same skating team with Caryn and Nicole - Nicole was about 5 when I quit skating...she was a brat then (and from what I hear...now too!) LOL

Arnold Palmer: one of my Dad's clients during a golf outing..met him really quickly...my Mom scored the photo op!

Elizabeth Crown: maybe not famous to you all but, family owned Crown Cola... I was skating in an event at the Robert Crown Ice Rink and met her - not knowing (again!) that she was Robert Crown's daughter!! ((jeez!)) also, my Dad's clients for many years...

Gerald Ford: came into Milwaukee back when we were kids dining at this German Restaurant...we met him very briefly...I was about 6.

John Elway: my hairdresser is like his 2nd sister, we arranged it for Gooser to meet John on Mike's 50th bday - was really neat! a very nice guy! 

Christie Hefner: went to school with one of my sisters...

Ann Margaret: went to school with my Mom...

Charles Percy: My father investigated his daughters murder. I just remember swimming in his pool?

Chris O'Donnell: just remember he was cute...he went to the boys highschool that was paired with our girls school...


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Moosegoosee said:


> Bill Murray: he was at my friends house eating hotdogs out of this hotdog machine and cracking jokes (1975-ish) - I thought he was so freaking odd!! He was my friends uncle... he also grew up in my hometown...went to my grade school (was in my sisters class) and his sister was a nun (not kidding!) at my highschool where I met him again during our Mardi Gras function (1984-ish)...
> 
> Hank Aaron, Marlo Thomas, Phil Donohue: they all came out to watch me skate for the "St Judes Childrens Hospital Fund/DannyThomas" ...Hank signed a baseball for me and to this day - I'm not sure what I didn with it! back then, I didn't know how valuable it was/is??
> 
> ...


Geeze is there anyone you haven't met?


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

You haveny heard the half of it!

Shes so full of it regards!:
MooseGooser!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I was at a WWF wrestling match in the mid-80s at the Lake Charles Civic Center in Lake Charles, La. Back then, the fighters came out of the back and ran through the crowd to jump in the ring. This one dude was gettin beat up by a couple of people in the ring and Jake The Snake Roberts came out from the back and was running full speed to jump in the ring and he ran smack into me. Knocked me about 10ft and never looked back. After he got in the ring and DDT'd everyone, they came and found me and took me to the locker room so he could give me an autograph and apologize. He was back there hangin out with Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat... who was supposed to be his mortal enemy. I was like, dude, wtf???

So not only did Jake the Snake knock me down that night, but i also found out wrestling was fake. Such a sad sad day for young Shayne.

SM


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I was at a WWF wrestling match in the mid-80s at the Lake Charles Civic Center in Lake Charles, La. Back then, the fighters came out of the back and ran through the crowd to jump in the ring. This one dude was gettin beat up by a couple of people in the ring and Jake The Snake Roberts came out from the back and was running full speed to jump in the ring and he ran smack into me. Knocked me about 10ft and never looked back. After he got in the ring and DDT'd everyone, they came and found me and took me to the locker room so he could give me an autograph and apologize. He was back there hangin out with Ricky "The Dragon" Steamboat... who was supposed to be his mortal enemy. I was like, dude, wtf???
> 
> So not only did Jake the Snake knock me down that night, but i also found out wrestling was fake. Such a sad sad day for young Shayne.
> 
> SM


You mean they don't really hate each other and they don't actually fight? I suppose next you will tell me that Santa isn't real!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Another one...

In the late 90s, i wrote a software program to handle silent auctions for one of the Dallas Cowboy charities and i attended many events hosted by them to run my system. So i pretty much met every player, coach, etc... I went with one of the cowboy's PR people back to Valley Ranch one evening to pick up some signed auction items and she led me through a shortcut in the locker room. Turned the corner and Micheal Irvin was standing right there butt naked. I opted not to strike up a conversation and was somewhat embarrassed for the girl. We just walked right through and she looked at me and said "don't pay any attention to him, he's always naked."

SM


----------



## justamere (Feb 19, 2008)

Does running into the same actor multiple times in multiple places count?

Years ago I used to show a Doberman and often had to compete against a red Doberman named Kirk. He was owned by Bill Shatner. Kirk was always handled by a big name pro, but his owner was often at ringside.

Several years later I was walking my mare at a boarding stable near Griffith Park and was nearly run down by some guy on a high stepping Saddlebred. Did a double take when I recognized Bill Shatner.

A few years after that I was competing in a reining class in Santa Barbara and, you guessed it, Bill was competing in the same class. 

Then not long after that, I was heading into work and ran into "guess who" filming a new show called 911 or something similar. It was getting rather freaky, especially when someone pointed out that his first wife and I both have the same first name!


----------



## Moosegoosee (Jun 23, 2006)

MooseGooser said:


> You haveny heard the half of it!
> 
> Shes so full of it regards!:
> MooseGooser!


you are just MAD because EVERYONE famous has ties to "WILMETTE" - LOL  
at least I didn't name all the movies filmed there  or that Donnie Osmond lived 
down the street while in town for Joseph & the Amazing Tech Dreamcoat run...

hey - it's the "NorthShore" .... Ba-BY!!


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

I have met a few famous ones. Starting with the current.. Bradley Cooper.. He grew up down the street from my ex girlfriend. Larry Bird.. When he was coach of the pacers he was in town when they played the 76ers.. He wound up at the bar I was hangin at and he came out and shook his ass with us.. Talk about a cool guy. I also met Reggie Jackson on several occasions. My uncle and reggie went to high school together and are good friends. But the best was when I used to watch this late night talk show host. His name was Morton Downey. I was about 12 or 13. I watched his show and i said to my mom that this guy was an a-hole.. She just laughed and said that were related to him..


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Timely bump here...

A couple weeks ago I was in Vegas for work. Met one of my customers for dinner at Outback. While I was waiting for him to get there I hit the bathroom and as I start washing my hands, Chuck Liddell walks in. Yes, I was a bit star struck. I start small chatting with him and make a joke about people following him into the bathroom to get autographs and pictures. He started laughing and said the real wierd thing is when he is taking a leak and people are trying to shake hands with him. I told him that I wanted NO part of that and I was staying away from him so he could di his business. We chatted for a minute and started walking out together and he asked if I wanted to get a picture. He was a total cool dude and very patient with those that started to gather around as he went walking back through the restaraunt.


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

My daughter played summer ball and i had the pleasure to talk to wayman Tisdale several times was truly a great person. Met Ben Johnson once at a steer tripping.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Dean Smith,Roy Williams,Butch Davis and lots of UNC now pro BB players(I have worked at UNC for 21 yrs) Met Eric Montross at a local hunting show. He's a big deer hunter. As a kid got to meet Johnny Bench and Pete Rose. Sat right beside Sparky Anderson in a restaurant. Lou Groza(old NFL player) singer Bruce Hornsby(got drunk with him)well I did anyway not sure about him. Current MLB player Brian Roberts.


----------



## BrianG. (Jun 30, 2004)

Not sure how many of you will know or remember this group of guys but Davy Jones from the Monkeys,. He has a horse ranch about 1/4 mile away and we run into him sometimes while we are out. 

The first time I met him I was out doing yard work with some dogs and a gray haired man was walking by our place. (not to many people are back are road it is a old logging road with only 3 houses on it) and I here a man say wow that is something. So I walk over and chat with him a little then go back to training. I go in the house and my girlfriend said do you know who that was you were talking to that was Davy Jones from the Monkeys. So I got on the computer and sure enough it was. About a month later he came by aging and I told him I did not realize who he was, he laugh and said I wish that happened more often. That this is the only place I can go to get away from everything.
________
Pornstars celeste


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Muhammed Ali while eating dinner in Chicago yrs ago when he was the champ, very entertaining. Just he and his wife, no entourage. We talked a variety of subjects for about an hour during and after dinner.

Meeting President Jimmy Carter while running a dog in the 1st series at the SW GA trial this spring. Pres and Rosalynn were sitting at the line with the judges. My dog was the 1st to do the test and Pres Carter got out of his chair and congratulated me before my dog got back with the long retired. We talked for too long and the judges were giving me the lets move on look, he continued to talk to me thru the honor. But what do you do, it's the president...


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Cheech in Blockbuster video in Park City UT


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Chuck Liddell throwing my buddy out of a bar and threatening to kick the hell out of me if I didn't quit trying to save my buddies tail.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I've had talks with a couple ballplayers, a president, and some other folks along the way.

Probably most famous of them all was a guy named Justin Tackett.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Went up to Broken Bow Oklahoma right out of high school. Met a bunch of indian friends camping and they invited me over that night. Sat in the wigwam and had some stuff called peyote. Next thing I know I'm talking to the Big Chief. You know he looked just like the Chief on the Big Chief tablets in first grade. Nice fellow that Mr. Big Chief.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

"ran into" literally, George W. Sr. in a bathroom in Houston. Very nice and cordial man too, just like regular folk!


----------



## Stephen Whitley (Feb 3, 2007)

When I was 12 years old....the Nature Boy Ric Flair WOOOOOOH!!!!! I actually held whatever title belt he had at the time while he gave me his autograph.

When I was 23 - Steve Martin in Abqaiq, Saudi Arabia. I didn't have any paper for him to autograph so he signed my kevlar.


----------



## Vance Ertel (Apr 8, 2009)

I was walking though the zoo a short distance ahead of the people I was with when I cross paths with this guy pushing a stroller walking with a lady. It stops me in my tracks and wait for my group to catch up. I said to my wife, "That guy who just passed could be Dave Matthews twin." Long story short, it sure enough was him. I am a huge fan of his, but considering he was with his kids, I decided not to be "that guy." 

Funny to see people look at someone as if they were a zoo animal while in a zoo.


----------



## limiman12 (Oct 13, 2007)

Got to play with a few and against quite a few professional atheletes in college.

Caught a couple games for John Lackey early in the summer he started pitching instead of playing 1st/third base. OUr team screwed up and didn't find a summer job for him so he left and went to another team in Kansas. BUt the first time I caught him, we trotted down to the bullpen to loosen up(niether of us had started that game) and the bullpen lights left plenty to be desired. Kinda not an experience I feel like repeating

The spring before Micheal Bishop started his run at Kansas State in the late 90's he played Junior college baseball in the Jayhawk league. Both of us were playing a couple positions and both were pitching some in relief. First game of the double header I came in to close and struck him out, second game he came in to pitch, I hit a double.

WHile catching for Wofford we played South Carolina, Brian Roberts got on to lead off the game and I threw him out stealing....

I have also met Ozzie smith at a banquet several times.

BTW, I am sure there are lots of times that the future pros made me look silly, just don't rmember them very well;-)


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

I went to the airport in St. Louis once to pick up a friend and there was a bag sitting all alone in the middle of the terminal. I watched for awhile to see if anyone would retrieve it and when I decided that no one was going to pick it up and I would turn it in. Jack Buck, Hall of Fame sports announcer walked up in his kelly green sports jacket and asked me what I was doing. I probably turned 10 shades of red while explaining myself. Turns out it was his bag.


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

Paul Henderson who scored the winning goal in the Canada Russia summit series back in the '70's. Guy who introducrd him was a real joker and introed him as a player on one of the local OHL teams not being a hockey fan took the intro lightly. Little did I know that would still be watching that damn goal 30 years later. Still not impressed.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Years ago I bought a homely little black mare off the track to foxhunt for $800. It was during the time of Hizzoner Marion Barry was caught smoking crack with "Bitch set me up!" Rasheeda Moore, so I named her Rasheeda. Barely 15 hands, ewe-necked, cow hocked, lop-eared, she was nobody's dollbaby but she was fast as a jet and probably the most awesome natural jumper I've seen before or since--didn't matter how big, how slow or fast the approach, backwards, sideways, chokehold on the reins or grabbing mane and praying with eyes squeezed shut, she would jump anything you pointed her at. 

I and some better riders showed her in jumper classes, where she was rarely beaten, and she even won some hunter classes as well. One time I ended up having to ride her in a jump-off at a mini prix against some of the top local riders and some very fancy horses. I'd never jumped anything over 4' and was scared witless; most of the jumps were 4'6" with enormous spreads. I did her no favors; I think I choked her around the course trying to slow her down and when we got to a fence I threw the reins away and had a death grip on her mane. Because of my abject terror we didn't win--I got left and caused her to hit the last rail with her back feet, but she was 2nd and had the fastest time by far. Among the fancy expensive horses she beat were two owned by Robert Duvall, who has a farm out here. In fact he tried to buy her. I've run into him occasionally since then; in fact he referred his brother to me to buy a Chesapeake Bay retriever pup shortly after that show, and he's always remembered that homely little mare.


----------



## Laura Heyden (Aug 14, 2009)

David is real good friends with a former LA Dodger pitcher and he has been to our home once or twice. 

I literally ran in to Jeff Burton (NASCAR) as he was coming out of the restroom. We talked to Robbie Loomis (NASCAR) in Jeff Gordons garage in Las Vegas.

And when I was very young (years and years ago) we were seeing my uncle off to the Coast Guard and I saw my two television heros John Gage and Roy Desoto (Randolf Mantooth and Kevin Tighe) filming an episode of Emergency! (Well actually they are sitting in directors chairs watching the stunt men do the filming). Oh be still my little twelve year old heart!


----------



## Ken Newcomb (Apr 18, 2003)

Denny Brauer before he was a superstar. He fished with my dad. He was from Seward, NE my dad from Norfolk.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*In my youth we ran into Walt Garrison at the State Fair and he signed a Skoal can for my dad. While waiting in the airport we saw the Junk Yard Dog, Iron Sheik and the Fabulous Freebirds with Michael Hayes!!! Probably the most hub bub in an Airport I have seen was in 04 World Cup and the Brazilian Soccer team was going through the airport in Newark New Jersey!! Ole, Ole ole ole......ole....ole ole ole!!!!
While in College I was dating a gal from Plano........we went golfing at Las Calenas???sp??? Country Club and ran into former 3rd baseman for the Braves Bob Horner and to top the day off Bill Bates from the Cowboys was playing in the foursome behind us!!!!
Have done some hunting with a bull pen catcher.....but that's about all the famous people I have run into

JYD Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

I met, Vince Vaughn, Robin Williams & Uncle Ted while I was working in Iraq. Let me tell you, Robin Williams is one of the funniest, nicest people you will ever want to meet. 

Cant say that much about Vince Vaughn though.......


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

When I was in college, both times I went, I went to school in Wilmington, NC. There is a pretty big movie studio there. Over the years I was there I ran into quite a few actors and actresses. Here's a few. One night I was waiting on Jasmine Guy, Debbie Reynolds and Vanessa Williams. The restaurant was about to close and they were finishing up dinner. I overheard them talking about where they could go to relax and have a few drinks and not be bothered. I butted in and told them about a little bar I was going to after work and if they wanted to come along they were more than welcome to. The bar was a quiet locals only place where everyone basically minded their own business. Great place to go and relax, talk, and wind down after a long day. I was floored when they all accepted. When I was done with my side work they were waiting for me outside on the deck. I was expecting them to be in a limo and asked where it was. Vanessa said that they had told the driver to head home they had a ride. So we all piled into my little Acura and headed to the bar. I can honestly say that they were great to be around. Not one pretentious bone in any of thier bodies!!

About 3 months after that I went into the same bar and sat down for a beer after work. I took the only empty seat at the bar next to this really familier guy. After a beer it hit me who he was. I turned to him and said aren't you Eddie, he cut me off pretty quick and said yes and to please keep it quite. It was Eddie Van Halen. He had a house at the time in Wrightsville Beach NC. 

I also got the chance to hang out with Nick Nolte, waited on Bill Cosbie, and back in 1984 my girlfriend babysat Drew Barrymore when she was off the set of Firestarter. She was a major PITA back then. Had mouth worse than any sailor that had ever lived.


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Jack Lemon

While working for ADFG at a remote site in Kodiak in the late 70's he and a friend were fishing out of a lodge near the Karluk River for steelhead. We were working a counting station on the river and living in an ADFG cabin. His buddy managed to cast a fly into his forehead that we were able to remove with our first aid supplies. It was the end of our season in late October and he flew to Kodiak on our charter flight. When we got to town he asked us if we wanted to meet him for a drink, which we did. When the waitress came to take our orders he told her we had been in the sticks a long time and to keep our glasses full! He was a great actor and class act.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

Spencer for Hire was filming a scene at the old Mink farm in Harold Parker State Park in MA years ago. A friend and I rode over on the horses to watch. They were doing a gunfire scene and some sort of explosion thing. 

Shenandoah was used to gun fire but didn’t know how he would react to the explosion so I got off to stand next to him. I was of course without a saddle so when it was done I was looking for something to stand on to get back on. He was 15 hands and I am 5’2”. 

Well a voice said “Need a leg up?” without looking I said yes. Up I went and when I looked over to say thank you I was looking eye to eye with Robert Urich. I almost slid right off the other side. 

He chatted with my friend and I for a little bit then they called him to do more work and we left. Very kind and caring man. I remember is like it was yesterday.

Pattie


----------



## Pat Puwal (Dec 22, 2004)

Years ago I worked for a company named National Business Publications and they had a big "state of the business press dinner" each year. They gave Lyndon Johnson an award when he was Vice President and I got to meet him. He was very tall and full of Texas charm. My husband accidentally almost cut Bing Crosby off on the Bay Shore Freeway in San Francisco one fine afternoon. Bing did not give him the finger! He really was a gentleman!


----------



## LokiMeister (Jan 15, 2010)

Herbert Kohler of Kohler Faucets almost ran me over in a golf cart at the 2004 PGA Championship, actually I probably walked onto the cart path and he said "How are you doing, Sir?" I said I loved his course as I had played it and spent about four days at the tourney. He owns Whistling Straits, site of the 2010 PGA Championship.

Casey Fitzrandolph, 500 meter gold medalist in speed skating in 2006 Torino Olympic Games, was starting to sell insurance for a Wisconsin company and was going through training. VERY nice guy. All speed skaters have huge thighs, and he certainly did.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

I met Bruce Willis and Arnold Schwarzenegger at a private party in Vegas years ago. Bruce is a really nice guy, talked to him quite awhile. Arnold was busy hitting on all the women at the party. I have shot craps in Vegas with Phil Nicholson and Bruce Willis. I met Tina Turner at a private show New years Eve 2000.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Mia Farrow, I was in high school, way back when and had the day off from school. Mom let me have the car for the day. So I went to pick her from her part time job at the local high end dept store, pre mall. I parked, and went up to the childrens clothing dept where she worked. Mia Farrow was at the register and my Mom was checking her out as her last customer before ending her shift. It was no big deal to my Mom as Mia was a regular customer and they all knew her.
Years later said dept store closed and Mom with kids all grown got a job as a secretary, her pre kid and marriage career. Mom had dropped off her car at the shop and as I worked near by I dropped her off in the morning and went to pick her up after work. When I was walking into the building to take her to get her car from the shop I literally bumped into Richard Petty. When I told her she was like no big deal he stops in all the time, to see her boss.
She worked for the corp headquarters of the co that made STP.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

When I was a kid, my family always made a summer trip to St Louis to watch Cardinal games. This was shortly after Busch Stadium was built. ( not the current Busch Stadium) 

3 or 4 days before we were to leave on our trip, my dad broke his leg in a softball game and had to be put in a cast all the way up to his hip. He knew he wouldn't be able to make it up all those ramps to our seats, but we already had tickets bought for a 3 game Series with the Giants and another 3 game Series with the Reds. Dad called the Cardinal Ticket office and told them the situation and they told him.... "no problem, just come to the players entrance and we will let you and your family ride up on the elevator that goes to all levels of the stadium."

Didn't meet anybody before the games, but after each game we got to hang out in the area where the players meet their familes and exit the stadium. I was a 13 year old kid on cloud nine. I met, Willie Mays, Roger Maris, Ken Griffey SR. and even got to meet Stan Musial, who was retired, but still worked for the Cardinals.

The situation when I met Willie Mays was really cool. He was getting ready to leave out the main entrance where there was a MOB of people waiting to see him and try to get an autograph. The security guard came up to him and said, "Mr Mays, if you would like I can take you out the back way so you won't have to fight that Mob." Willie said.
"No I will go out this way, our fans are the people that pay our salary". I thought that was really cool.

That was the greatest 6 days of my first 13 years of life.

Marty


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

Years ago when I lived in Nashville I would see a lot of music industry folks around town. Too numerous to name. Steve Winwood, Bob Segar, Waylon, The Possum, Eddie Arnold, John Prine and Allen Jackson were a few. Jim Varney and Morly Shaffer (60 Minutes) as well . Tammy Wynette was really nice. I had good conversations with Guy Clark and Townes Van Zandt.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

The 1991 National Championship Stake in Oakdale California was dedicated to Rex Carr. Judy Aycock gave a speech about Rex at the National meeting and a party/roast was held that evening. 

A number of current and former clients and friends attended including Willie Mays who had hunted pheasants with Rex for years dating back to his playing days with the SF Giants. 

Willie Mays, who I am sure had met tens of thousands of people in his life, was as friendly and gracious as he could be and shook everyone's hand as though long lost friends.


----------



## hillsidegoldens (Mar 28, 2009)

In the late 70's I was at Pittsburg Pirates Autograph game but being that we were seated on the Dogers side of the field the Pirate's player would not come over. I was under 10 years old my dad would not let me go to the other side. I just stood against the rail hoping a Pirates player would come over when out of no where a Dogers player says would you like autograph. Which I promtly repiled NO I AM A Pirates FAN. Player turns around laughing and tells some teamates what happend. My dad calls me back to my seat asks to see Davey Lopes's autograph. He was in total shoock when I told him what happened.


----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

I once stepped on an elevator at a hotel in Baltimore and found Richard Gere standing across from me. He's actually not very tall. He was really nice and invited me up to his room for a visit. However, I was with my boss and she said we would have to get back to work. Sometimes I think what could have been....:razz:


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

I was at a backyard party in Fort Worth one night and met Julie Newmar, the original Catwoman.....talk about a Super Flake. 

Rode from Dallas to Tulsa one day with Waylon Jennings and his entourage. They had four Cadillacs waiting at the curb and when one of the drivers of a white Caddy opened the door for Waylon he was informed that Waylon doesn't wear white or ride in white. 

I met a friend from Tyler, TX, at a restaurant in Omaha and when I asked how things were in Tyler a strange voice asked, "Who's from Tyler?" It was Larry Gatlin, the country singer who was a high school all state quarterback from Seminole, TX. He sat down and had dinner with us and told us about his days at U. of Houston where he "played third string to Otis Taylor, yeah, third string to Otis Taylor running forward and third string to Otis Taylor running backward."

San Antonio Spurs' Tim Duncan was in our store one day during the player lock-out and I told him about my wife's great idea for a Halloween costume -- a Spurs uniform and a cardboard sign that read "I'll play for food". Tim actually cracked a smile at that. Some how I don't think someone making $15-20M/year has to worry about that.


----------



## DEADDUX (Jun 24, 2008)

I met trick pony at a rodeo in Memphis. They came in the locker room and were hanging out with us. It caught my buddy off guard. He tried to flirt with the blond chick while he was wearing nothing but compression shorts. I went to school and traveled with a bunch of guys that are "famous" if you follow rodeo.

I also knew a couple country music singer's kids when I was in high school. I used to hang out at ronny dunn from brooks and dunns some in high school.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Charlie Pride taught me how to play my first song on the guitar.


----------



## Rudd (Jan 9, 2008)

I was sitting on a plane heading back to LA from Panama, the plane was full, as we were told, but there was an open seat next to me. We waited for half an hour before the last passenger boarded, Forest Whitaker, who sat down next to me. I'm not much to get star struck so I didn't really care. However, the guy behind me jumps out of his seat and puts his hand forward looking to shake Forest's hand. He starts babbling like they know each other and trying to reminisce about charity golf events and hanging with the "boys", apparently the guys Forest hangs out with. Forest was cordial but acted oblivious to the references this guy was making. After a couple of minutes of this guy trying hard his buddy pulls him back to his seat. Forest looked over at me, rolled his eyes and went to writing. Didn't say anything the rest of the flight except to ask me how to plug in the ear phones to watch the movie (after I watched him struggle for a little bit).

Was at a Reptile show in Anaheim and staying at the hotel next to the convention center. While in the bar drinking we hear a lot of commotion and turn around to see UFC Champ Matt Hughes and several other fighters walking in. Some of the fighters hung out and drank and were fairly sociable. Rashad Evans was there (prior to him being as big as he is now, I think just after his stint on "The Ultimate Fighter" show) and as I was leaving I kept looking at him trying to figure out who he was. Without realising it he started mean mugging me for looking at him and points to me as he said something to his buddy. I was oblivious (read intoxicated) to this and kept moving on until my buddy tells me about it in the elevator. Thankfully I didn't have to whoop his ass!


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

TXduckdog said:


> Growing up in central Nebraska....the little town we lived near had a nice cafe and hunters would gather there to look for landowners/guides.
> 
> I would go down with my dad and as I got into high school, I would go by myself. One morning, a barrel chested guy with a heavy Texas drawl came up to me and asked if I knew of any good places to hunt. I spent the rest of the day with him taking him to my favorite spots....at the end of the day...he handed me $100 and asked for my phone number, saying he wanted to come back...it was AJ Foyt. Over the next few years, I got phone calls and hunts from AJ, Mario Andretti, both Unser brothers and Rick Mears and others. They all were referred by AJ. Even got tickets to the Indy Time trials one year from AJ.....in the pits!


This post is the post I have ever read u are almost my hero 
What great guys to spend time hunting with awsome


----------



## Kasomor (Nov 29, 2008)

My hubby was Michael J. Fox's hockey coach back in the day.

Met and chatted with Brian Burke in the "green room" when my daughter and Brian did a TV interiew together.

Bobby Orr a few years back.

We're a hockey family.........


----------

